# It's Eurovision



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

Well, the UK's first rehersal  doesn't seem to have gone down that badly...

Alas in a contest now lasting two semi finals and the final, over 45 songs in total, I can only see three or four decent songs. France have gone for an Air/Daft Punk type affair, Turkey for a diluted QOTSA, Finland have put their foot on the metal again, Bosnia have a sweetly surreal little thing, and if all else fails there's always little San Marino making their debut....


----------



## wtfftw (May 18, 2008)

Yay! Annual highlight time. 

I'm pleased that I get three nights of eurovision this year.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 18, 2008)

Where's the singing turkey's rehearsal?

I want the singing puppet!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2008)

Andorra FTW!!!!!!


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

France clearly have gone so leftfield they're off the scale. After last year's damn fine attempt at jobial British indie/pop, I guess they're as sick of the whole thing as we are. I expect this will be the pattern from the French from now on - no more absolute gems like their 1994


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2008)

Sebastian Tellier is cool


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

I didn't really know much about him before he was announced as their entrant. Love some of his stuff, really good.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2008)

You know there are already at least three threads all about this, right?


----------



## wtfftw (May 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You know there are already at least three threads all about this, right?


Quick, link them. I get rather confused about which thread is where.


----------



## Passdout (May 18, 2008)

I like Andy Abraham, and think he has a good voice, but I dont think much of the song. Its a bit ho-hum.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2008)

I watched the song for Eurovision, and I don't think he was our strongest entry.

I preffered that motown girl group myself, but Michelle Gayle was PURE Eurovision.


----------



## moomoo (May 18, 2008)

Passdout said:


> I like Andy Abraham, and think he has a good voice, but I dont think much of the song. Its a bit ho-hum.




It's a bit dated imo.  Sounds like the sort of thing I was into 20 years ago.


----------



## Passdout (May 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> It's a bit dated imo.  Sounds like the sort of thing I was into 20 years ago.


You liked ho-hum songs 20 years ago?  

You're right, it is quite dated. Shame though as given the right song he could have been in with a chance, I think. 

I thought he should have won x-factor.


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

I did a quick search for threads but couldn't find any, oops.


----------



## wtfftw (May 18, 2008)

liampreston said:


> I did a quick search for threads but couldn't find any, oops.


Sometimes they're in general. I guess a mod can always merge some if it's a problem. We just have to keep one bumped.


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

Look out for Russia, it's a soppy little thing but it could do it. My dark horse is Armenia, it's an incredibly strong song but her rehersals have not been the strongest.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 18, 2008)

I am still all for Andorra, and nothing will change my mind.

I hope they get through to the actual final.


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

It's a great schlager song, the one form Andorra. They've had it hard since their debut, singing in Catalan seemed like a great little idea but they didn't have the songs to go with it, heh. The power-pop/emo thing they did last year was good, but the lads couldn't hack it live.

This one is probably their most Eurovision, and if they're going to qualify this is their best chance. Not sure if she can hack it live, though.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 18, 2008)

the best is the spanish entry, giving eurovision the respect it deserves.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Sebastian Tellier is cool



France FTmotherfuckingW 

That is the best Eurovision song ever made. End of. Period. True dat. Etc. And so on.


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> the best is the spanish entry, giving eurovision the respect it deserves.



Heh, I hated it when I first heard it but...well..it has a certain something. Rubbish, clearly, but heh it grows...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2008)

I'm quite enjoying Iceland's attempt too.

There are a lot of fine entries in the first half of the alphabet. It all goes downhill from there though


----------



## frogwoman (May 18, 2008)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> Azerbaijan



Indeed 

A fine first entry. (oo-er)


----------



## liampreston (May 18, 2008)

The Azeri entry takes a while to settle down, and I don't know if the kind of televoter who is watching for the first time will go for it  on the night.


----------



## Melinda (May 19, 2008)

Armenia have it sown up!

"Qele Qele" I tells yas,


----------



## liampreston (May 19, 2008)

They don't make them like this anymore...


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

Here are the countries I would like to see in the final top ten, in the following order:

1) Azerbaijan
2) Georgia
3) Armenia
4) Bosnia
5) Serbia
6) Macedonia
7) Iceland
8) San Marino
9) Albania
10) Turkey

Btw I have not heard any of the songs apart from the Azerbaijanis/Armenians and the Irish and Russian entries, so who knows, I am probably talking bollocks. But the countries in the top six all thoroughly deserve to do well imo and the Icelandic and Turkish songs are always wicked. 

I have no idea who's gonna win. I think we all know who's gonna lose though - us and the French  although I think we'll do slightly better than the French because we'll get given some points from Albania, and they won't get anything.


----------



## wtfftw (May 20, 2008)

I'm still gutted that Iceland didn't get through a couple of years back (or last year, who knows?) with "congratulations! I have arrived..." 

Semi finals tonights. 8-10pm on bbc3 I think. woohoo!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 20, 2008)

Frogwoman, you list is wrong, as it does not feature Andorra at number one.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 20, 2008)

*waves flag for Ireland*

Don't forget BBC Three tonight (20th) for the first semi-final at 8pm.


----------



## wtfftw (May 20, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> *waves flag for Ireland*
> 
> Don't forget BBC Three tonight (20th) for the first semi-final at 8pm.


heh. I just got in.  caught the end of estonia.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

I will have to revise my list. 

I want Bosnia to win now.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 20, 2008)

Ireland was robbed


----------



## liampreston (May 20, 2008)

Andorra...........didn't qualify 

The qualifying nations are...


Greece - tarty sub-urban pop type
Romania - bilingual ballad
Bosnia - odd-ball brother/sister 
Finland - long haird bare chester rock types
Russia - plastic RnB - ice skating combo
Israel - silver waistcoat wearing ballad
Azerbaijan - mosher/angel wine-over-Goff-girl's bosom episode
Armenia - Western aimed radio friendly pop groove
Poland - maghony-table tanned woman sings Disney
Norway - foot tapping beat-ridden pop effort


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

Actually I liked Greece's entry, and Israel's wasn't bad either. Bosnia's gotta be my fave so far though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 20, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

OK, here is my new updated list for who I want to win, updated to take into account tonights songs. (((Andorra))) . 

1) Bosnia
2) Georgia
3) Greece
4) Serbia
5) Azerbaijan
6) Armenia
7) France - just because of "that" video
8) Albania
9) Turkey
10) Macedonia

With Israel and Norway at 11 and 12.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 20, 2008)

I will have to re listen to all of them, myself, and make my mind up again.

I might not even be able to watch it on Saturday. It is literally the worst thing that has ever happened to me ever in my life.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

drag0n said:


> heh. I just got in.  caught the end of estonia.



How the mighty have fallen  Their song a few years ago was ace. What the hell happened??


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 20, 2008)

What happened to Ireland? Is Dustin out already?


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I will have to re listen to all of them, myself, and make my mind up again.
> 
> I might not even be able to watch it on Saturday. It is literally the worst thing that has ever happened to me ever in my life.



Your hopes might be restored on Thursday. We get a chance to vote


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> What happened to Ireland? Is Dustin out already?



Yep.  To be fair I don't think a lot of people watching in Europe would have understood his humour


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 20, 2008)

I dont have BBC3

*DESTROYS WORLD*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2008)

I can't wait for it - it'll be a great night in!


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont have BBC3
> 
> *DESTROYS WORLD*



(((((Dillinger4)))))

I'm glad that I'm at uni watching this thats for sure - my mums house only has four channels.

If you want I'll tell you who to vote for ...


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)

Bosnia ftmotherfuckinw.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2008)

FU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2008)

I like the camp europop songs, and I dont know who to pick now Andorra are out. 

I hope I get to stay in and watch. I have been invited out to a party by a girl that I REALLY like, and it will be the last time I see her before I leave university.

But Eurovision is more important.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)

Invite her round your house to watch Eurovision. Or go to the party after it's over. 

I like a man that knows where his priorities lie


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2008)

I have already thought of this - I cant (for various reasons)

Its a straight choice between hot girl and Eurovision.

Life is so hard sometimes.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 21, 2008)

I haven't put my annual bet on yet, but it'll be on East European *+* sentimental slush. I went for Verka last year, and I still maintain she was robbed


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)

I think it will be Bosnia. East European so it will attract all the political votes, and it has just the right level of crazyness to appeal to everyone. it is just pure genius and they deserve to win


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)

Mind you we havent seen all the other entries. I dont think Ill change my mind though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 21, 2008)

Verka has a suprising amount of songs on Youtube. Shite, but I am *keen* to learn Russian


----------



## Melinda (May 21, 2008)

I think joke entries seem a good idea a the time  (play well at home) but by the time they get to the European stage- it just 3 fat blokes dancing in Estonia's case. 

What a spectacle!

*My faves from First Semifinal:*

Armenia- My girl from Armenia  properly shocked it out, though she could have worked that fringing on her dress a little more. Fabulous song!
Norway- very, very classy entry- loved her dress 
Israel's was great- the body and cheekbones on Boaz!
Greece
Russia
Andorra's high heels were just - to die for. 


*Worthy mentions!*

Belgium- retro nod to Eurovision past. Campino dress- looking like a dress Truly Scrumptious would wear. 
Azerbajan was jokes! Camp Angels and devils! 
Slovenia- Ming the Merciless' wife?!
Poland- the girl who cant say no. She didnt say: 'No, thats enough spray tan,' or "No, thanks those blonde hair extensions are long enough," or "No, thats enough fish eye slits in my dress."


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2008)

I rather enjoyed Estonia. They had an exploding accordian!! How could you top that? Other than with a giant turkey muppet spinning some decks, of course. 

My favs were Estonia, Azerbaijan, and Belgium. Of course the final will be no fun to watch as all the most hilarious entries will be weeded out by then.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 21, 2008)

We were robbed.  Poor Dustin.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 21, 2008)

Ha, so no turkey in the finals, then 

I was hoping it would win, if only because that was what Ireland were trying to avoid!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 21, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Ha, so no turkey in the finals, then
> 
> I was hoping it would win, if only because that was what Ireland were trying to avoid!



I know - I'm relieved really. I think Ireland was pulling a Father Ted manoevre.


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Andorra...........didn't qualify
> 
> The qualifying nations are...
> 
> ...



Short note on Romania.

I'm not sure how to phrase this as my brain has packed in but um. Remember Ruslana? Ukraines winner a couple of years ago? (leather and drums). That song popped up on GTA IV and she DJ'd one of the radio stations. The main guy in GTA IV is called Nico and another character is called Vlad. They're eastern european and Nico even has to dress up as a Romanian for a mission.... the Romanian entry is by Nico and Vlad.   I'm very amused.


I liked the way the bbc tried to explain why there are 2 semi finals. Basically to split up east and west so that the contest has some western europeans in it. 


My main eurovision mate can't come on saturday so she's coming round on thurs. I love it. Some people I only see at eurovision, it's radio silence for the rest of the year.


----------



## wtfftw (May 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I have already thought of this - I cant (for various reasons)
> 
> Its a straight choice between hot girl and Eurovision.
> 
> Life is so hard sometimes.




If it's any consolation I'm choosing between the nieces first birthday and eurovision.... 

I went to the birthday of a boy I liked instead of eurovision back in 98 or so and regretted it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 21, 2008)

I actually found out Eurovision and the party I am going too are on different dates. WOOOOO!!


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## liampreston (May 21, 2008)

There may well be Turkey at the finals...check out the Turkish song in tomorrow's final, it is very strong.

I have been thinking, heh cos I am a nerd, about next year - unless Serbia win again, they'll be in the semifinals for 2009, but which ones? They couldn't be put with Bosnia/Slovenia/Montenegro (this year's semi final one), but have been kept from voting in Semi Final 2 (with Croatia and former yugoslav republic of Macedonia) to avoid the potential for voting irregularities...So where to put them? Should i care so much? Where's the nurse with the screens.....


----------



## PacificOcean (May 21, 2008)

liampreston said:


> There may well be Turkey at the finals...check out the Turkish song in tomorrow's final, it is very strong.
> 
> I have been thinking, heh cos I am a nerd, about next year - unless Serbia win again, they'll be in the semifinals for 2009, but which ones? They couldn't be put with Bosnia/Slovenia/Montenegro (this year's semi final one), but have been kept from voting in Semi Final 2 (with Croatia and former yugoslav republic of Macedonia) to avoid the potential for voting irregularities...So where to put them? *Should i care so much?* Where's the nurse with the screens.....



Yes.

This is Eurovision, not some stupid football game.


----------



## frogwoman (May 21, 2008)

liampreston said:


> There may well be Turkey at the finals...check out the Turkish song in tomorrow's final, it is very strong.
> 
> I have been thinking, heh cos I am a nerd, about next year - unless Serbia win again, they'll be in the semifinals for 2009, but which ones? They couldn't be put with Bosnia/Slovenia/Montenegro (this year's semi final one), but have been kept from voting in Semi Final 2 (with Croatia and former yugoslav republic of Macedonia) to avoid the potential for voting irregularities...So where to put them? Should i care so much? Where's the nurse with the screens.....



Are they doing the semi final voting thing to stop the Balkan and Scandinavian countries (or England and Ireland) voting for one another then?  

What about in the final? Say Serbia and Croatia are both there - will they be allowed to vote for each other?


----------



## liampreston (May 21, 2008)

Yeah that's the idea. They've not been able to do it perfectly (Latvia and Lithuania are in tomorrow's semi for one example) but it's as close as they can get.

What ruins this plan, though, is the fact that all 47 countries can vote in the final....


----------



## Vash (May 22, 2008)

Its a shame Dutin the Turkey was voted off I was looking forward to seeing him on it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2008)

Where is the love for Iceland??? Their song is magnificent. Pure Eurovision. Sadly, it doesn't look like the 2 guys from their most excellent video are going to be on stage – which is a huge shame, but their rehearsals look good so far.


(I still love France the most though, but think this has more of a chance – I will be voting for them tonight  )


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2008)

I'm going to miss it for the first time in years because I wil be in a field up north - bad timing 

*sobs*


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

It's starting!!!


----------



## PacificOcean (May 22, 2008)

liampreston said:


> It's starting!!!



Blimey, I forgot about this.

*rushes to TV*

No seriously!


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

Iceland - pounding Europop in the Costa Del Sol tradition


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

Bjork, Sigur Ros, Leaves, Mum....and Iceland could only come up with this. Heh, this'll go big in the clubs, the character of which is of your own conclusion making


----------



## Bajie (May 22, 2008)

hah this music is dreadfull - some dodgy bloke with a large mullet from Lithuania wailing on at the moment


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I know - I'm relieved really. I think Ireland was pulling a Father Ted manoevre.



It was shite.


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

This Albanian song is really good

I loved Turkey - it's a solid rock song...Could go "big in the hall"


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

Three ballads in a row, that has to be some kind of modern record


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

Through to the final

Portugal - big all vocal ballad
Sweden - full force Euro ballad
Iceland - G.A.Y anthem in the making
Turkey - light QOTSA
Georgia - peace and love and all that
Latvia - pirate themed novelty song
Ukraine - Big euro dance song
Denmark - light male led foot tapper
Albania - Ethnic theme ballad
Croatia - novelty song with 75 year old "rapper"


----------



## cyberfairy (May 22, 2008)

I loved Bulgaria


----------



## frogwoman (May 22, 2008)

I voted for Georgia. 

But, I loved Albania's, oddly enough and I tried to vote for them several times but didnt get through. I hope they do well


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2008)

Jolly happy Iceland got through. I love France, can't help smiling at Spain (sorry) and think the Pirates will actually do quite well.

I voted for Iceland - was that Tel on the phone?


----------



## liampreston (May 22, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I loved Bulgaria



I cannot believe Bulgaria didn't get through. A very strong song, if a little confused. Still I really wanted San Marino through from Tuesday night, I don;t always call the winners.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 23, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> France FTmotherfuckingW
> 
> That is the best Eurovision song ever made. End of. Period. True dat. Etc. And so on.


Yes but sadly I fear it's too good to win - it happens sometimes, Eurovision voters generally prefer some gimmicky crap like Lordi to a good song. I remember 2/3 years ago the Spanish entry by Las Ketchup was a real classy, clever pop tune, but it came nowhere - it was just too good.

Can anyone post up the latest odds? (I can't access betting sites here at work)


----------



## onenameshelley (May 23, 2008)

gutted i wont get to watch it this year as i am my parents i really wanted to see it as well :-( wishes she was going to a euro party instead


----------



## Bajie (May 24, 2008)

I am going to admit it... I really like the Croatian song,I have listened to it twice on youtube now, and the others lasted about 10 seconds before I hit the stop button pretty quickly..

Like this shit, the pride of Estonia  they are really not doing themselves any favours with this song, even by eurovision standards or maybe this is just estonian humour..


It is really has been a hard week, I am reduced to watching eurovision songs on youtube, sad sad state of affairs


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

I've got a video on my mobby of my mum (72) in her nighty, dancing to the Spanish entry ( she's Spanish and lives in Spain) Funny as fek. She'd had a few glasses of vino tinto. 

It was taken in April when we went to see her...everywhere we went it played, markets/shops/bars and blasting out of cars. I was tempted to youtube it but was reigned in by the family 

Got munchies and booze for tonight...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

I love Eurovision! I have been looking forward to this all week.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2008)

For this, they deprived me of Doctor Who.


Fuck you Wogan, and Fuck You BBC fat cats


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

What's all this? It's on tonight isn't it? Have I missed something? I want to see the turkey!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 24, 2008)

I'm quite excited.. I'm off to my mates annual Eurovision party... just once I'd like to win the draw!  Maybe today is the day!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Romania - "Pe-o Margine De Lume"
A low-key start, from memory the slowest start to a final since Poland's "Sama" in '95...A bilingual ballad with theatrical zeal. A bit too serious and earnest for my tastes.

United Kingdom - "Even If..."
It's the soul/RnB mix beloved of Radio 2. Not the best singing position, second, just as Jessica Garlick and Gina G, two UK "hot tips" to be landed in the unlucky second place draw. The guy can sing but the song loses its way. And sounds too much like Madonna's "Express Yourself"

Albania - "Zemrën E Lamë Peng"
A very good little ballad with ethnic touches, the young lass singing is just 16...and it shows. A stronger voice would turn this into a winner. Tirana '09 anyone...?

Germany - "No Angels"
God-awful dull girl group pop, the Germans having long since given up any hope of winning the thing. Not the strongest song you'll hear all night, probably the weakest German attempt since the all-chest-but-nowt-else schlager ballad from 2001, the name of which has long since escaped me.

Armenia - "Qele Qele"
Damn fine song, and the "dark horse" of the contest. It sounds as traditionally Armenian as Gordon Brown sounds traditionally Welsh, but the fact is, it's a damn fine song. The soul groove is well produced, the voice is fine, her performance quite the distraction. Watch out for this one, it could go big in the hall....

Bosnia & Herzegovina - "Pokusaj"
Unless this one does. I do like this - quirky, funny, and still with a good melody despite its language barrier. The brother/sister combo (and scary knitting women) may scream "novelty" but it still all works as a package. Best Bosnian hope for a win since their French language attempt in 99.

Israel - "Fire In Your Eyes"
Barely noticible ballad by numbers. Could be any one of the many love-around-the-world type numbers Israel comes out with now and then. Make a brew for this.

Finland - "Missä Miehet Ratsastaa"
My flat mate tells me there are three key changes in this one, making fans of prog leap with joy. It's the first credible rock song since Slovakia '94, and could do well if the phone voters of Europe go for something with a bit of maturity about it. 

Croatia - "Romanca"
The worry is, this could do very well. A mess of a concept, a 75 year old man warbles over soft-rhythms. It is a bit of a joke that fails, but their geography will do them favours

Poland - "For Life"
Having wowed Eurovision with some of the finest original songs during their first 4 or so years, the free language rule has really showed the worst of Poland's music. This is a kind of return - a toothy chauntesse blooms her way through a saccherine ballad, the form of which used to win traditional Eurovisions by a mile.

Iceland - "This Is My Life"
At the gay clubs of Europe, this has been number 1 for about 2 years. This is the big G.A.Y anthem, the pounding chav-tastic dance beats of the Costas. And if the only people televoting are the kind of guy (and gal) who likes this sort of thing, we may have a most unexpected winner with this one...

Turkey - "Deli"
A kind of diluted QotSA, this rock number has had me quite excited for months. I really rate it, a mature opening with a thumping chorus. The Turkish language gives it a different perspective than it would were it in English, and the semi final confidence shone through. 

Portugal - "Senhora do Mar"
Watch out for this. It's a big ballad, it's got ethnic beats, it's got a larger than life woman belting it out for Lisbon...and it's got the websites talking, usually a good indicator of a "dark horse" win. It would be Portugal's first win in over 30 attempts, and given that each of the past 7 winners have all been first timers...


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Latvia - "Wolves Of The Sea"
It's a pirate themed novelty song. Next.

Sweden - "Hero"
It's not as good as you think, this one. A nice enough schlager in the usual style, it's a bit weak in the choruses, and she looks like she'd rather be singing something with a bit more bite. It's candyfloss...but don't discount it completely.

Denmark - "All Night Long"
How this got through the semi final I will never know. A barely noticiable boy band type effort, it drags from the first verse down.

Georgia - "Peace Will Come"
Could be worth a punt, this. A not very original let's all love each other type effort, the song kicks in half way through and tends to keep going with a fine melody. Her voice wavers a bit, so could be undone if the nerves kick in. About 95% less good than last year's debut.

Ukraine - "Shady Lady"
A barely credible song given all the gloss and shine by a damn fine performance. Men in boxes, her skirt gets shorter each verse, the beats keep drumming. It could give Ukraine their second victory you know...

France - "Desire"
This should, by rights, be the winning song. A Daft Punk/Air mood with floaty vocals, electro-beat grooves, a memorable hook...It's the best French song since, well, I'd say "White And Black Blues" from the early 90s. But the good voters of Europe won't go for it, sadly.

Azerbaijan - "Day After Day"
At one point in the performance, the long haired mosher type pours red wine over a long haired emo-type girl in vampire get-up. Alas, before and after this highlight, the song is fairly all trousers and no action.

Greece - "Secret Combination"
She's American, the song is from the O.C, but it's the kind of thing that goes big in the hall. And a good performance does tend to stick in the mind. Watch out for this one.

Spain - "Dance The Chiki-Chiki"
A tribute to dance crazes down the years. This will either win by a country mile, or fall completely flat. A brave choice, really, but Spain haven't taken it seriously since 1995, when they almost won it with a damn fine ballad.

Serbia - "Oro"
Could do it, you know, for Serbia. She warbles in the middle, but the song is credible, memorable, well phrased, with a good ethnic soul. If you're stil up this far in, give it your attention, it may be the winner if it shoots through the middle of a crowed first half

Russia - "Believe"
Their best shot at winning the thing since their 1994 debut, Russia have got Timberland in to produce this all guns blazing mid-paced ballad. The guy who sings this had a much better song a few years ago, but this one has an ice skater on stage too. Worth a £2 bet in anyone's book.

Norway - "Hold On, Be Strong"
Not their best, but she's a fine packaged older lady with a good chorus behind her. And ending the show does help boost the votes, so with a good enough performance this merry little number has enough to make it big....


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Cheers for that-am over-excited Other half grumbling


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Bombscare is going stir crazy coz Doc who isn't on and he's having to put up with me singing old musical songs whilst getting pissed on vino and waiting for Eurovis...

Fizzerbird = douze point
bombscare = nil point


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Bombscare is going stir crazy coz Doc who isn't on and he's having to put up with me singing old musical songs whilst getting pissed on vino and waiting for Eurovis...
> 
> Fizzerbird = douze point
> bombscare = nil point



That is an uncanny mirroring of Chez Cyberfairy 
 Croatia ftw!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

"Bailar chikki chikki"


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

What time is it on?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

OOOH ten minutes apparently


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> What time is it on?



Eight. twelve minutes to go...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

yay!!!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I'm watching it....with my laptop here, so live "blogging" to Eurovision anyone>  


[I so want Turkey to win, but I have a sneaking suspicion about Portugal, and Bosnia.....]


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Press the little button and you can sing along!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Press the little button and you can sing along!



I can't get it to work How did you do it?
 Ah-done it! Boogaloo Sue!


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

BRING ON THE CRAP!!    




Pssttt OU.....the turkey didn't get through


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Eurovision is so fucking cool.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Wahey! Lesbian Serbians FTW!!

I voted for her last year 

Go! Terry!

Lets Ave it


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I have laughed a load of times already.



The hosts are always so fucking crap.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I can't get it to work How did you do it?
> Ah-done it! Boogaloo Sue!



It even translates it for you! 

How cool is this!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Ah the serbian lesbians, always a good start to prime time TV. Now, who voted for this rather dull ballad then?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I can't believe I'm actually watching this...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

It should be Andorra instead.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Ah the serbian lesbians, always a good start to prime time TV. Now, who voted for this rather dull ballad then?



Nul points imo


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Romania -  yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I can't believe I'm actually watching this...



I bet a million people are saying that right now whilst actually being a wee bit excited


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Yeah Romania, good effort but...Come on it's the UK next


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Ah the serbian lesbians, always a good start to prime time TV. Now, who voted for this rather dull ballad then?




Perhaps we should forget the songs and just go by how fit the singers are?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

LOLLLLLL!!!!!!!u


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Thats actually quite Eurovision, hahahaha


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Here's Andy!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Fucking hell.

I forgot how fucking funny Eurovision is.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Aww. I love Andy the binman, but this song just aint Eurovision 

Gwan Andy anyway


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

I do hope you are all boogying on down...........


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Women on Eurovision always have breasts like two canteloupe melons.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 24, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

That wasn't bad compared to the UK's previous Eurovision entries, to be honest.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

"It's our best entry for years" says Terry!  Lol, shows how shit the rest were! 


How _do_ you spell boogying anyway?


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

loved the background though!


terry loved it


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 24, 2008)

i had forgotten how funny the commentary is


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Albania - well, her voice needs to be strong for such a hard song....But it's not bad.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Women on Eurovision always have breasts like two canteloupe melons.



Lol. Which Eurovision are you watching. I though Andy's moobs were looking ok there 

Even Rocketman was grooving to our Andy there. He takes no interest, so it's the first time he's ever seen him...

Andy woz robbed by Shayne Ward


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> i had forgotten how funny the commentary is



I like it when Terry gets drunken and ruder through the course of the evening.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> I forgot how fucking funny Eurovision is.



If you take it seriously, it loses all meaning....


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I like this Albanian one.

Terry is pissing me off already though.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I like it when Terry gets drunken and ruder through the course of the evening.



Aye, it's hilarious when everyone is voting for their mates and Terry gets crosser and crosser.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Lol. Which Eurovision are you watching. I though Andy's moobs were looking ok there
> 
> Even Rocketman was grooving to our Andy there. He takes no interest, so it's the first time he's ever seen him...
> 
> Andy woz robbed by Shayne Ward



Lol at Rocketman. Tangerinedream is sulking and listening to cricket


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Aye, it's hilarious when everyone is voting for their mates and Terry gets crosser and crosser.



I'm going to have a drink everytime he mentions neighbour nepotism and perves at a female singerAmbulance plz


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Germany - what the....


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Lol @ Cyberfairy!

This is dreadful from Germany!


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Andy dances like a dad at a wedding. Great performance though. He looked like he enjoyed it.


There are some class boobies coming up- Which country is the woman in the micro silver dress with the men in the light boxes? 

Czech Republic had rocking chicks most of whom sang in their pants - sadly the song was pants. Cavorting in their pants was not enough to get them through.  Pity!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

I love her red afro! I want it!


----------



## pastieburt (May 24, 2008)

It's just worth watching for wogan, he makes me laugh.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

The redhead looks like a man in a wig


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Lol @ Cyberfairy!
> 
> This is dreadful from Germany!



they're totally out of tune!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Lol at Rocketman. Tangerinedream is sulking and listening to cricket



Tell him he's a miserable Northern Git 

Doesn't he know that Eurovision is cool nowadays


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I like it when Terry gets drunken and ruder through the course of the evening.


 
Methinks the German song's going to get votes.....


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Albania - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn 


Andy has a good voice, bless.  
Germany is a little more Eurovision innit....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> The redhead looks like a man in a wig



I'd probably look like a man in a wig also but I loVE her afro!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> they're totally out of tune!


Trouble is it's sort of err..... gets in your head type electro-pop-song :S


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Yala Armenia!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

argh  who the fuck put that clown on my screen


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Listen out to Armenia, this one has got the bookies very excited....


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Oh dear. 

Oh, hang on - it's perking up a bit.............

Nice bottom wiggle from the pretty girl as well.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

ooooh trancey!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Yala Armenia!



quite


----------



## RubyToogood (May 24, 2008)

From the participants' POV, Eurovision must be the hardest gig ever. For almost all of them it'll be the biggest occasion they've ever performed at. They hardly have any time to set up and get comfortable, no time to sort out any technical difficulties, and they totally have to hit the ground running. No getting into it gradually and warming up, they have to come out and get the audience into it from nothing.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Albania - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn
> 
> 
> Andy has a good voice, bless.
> Germany is a little more Eurovision innit....



Rocketman likes Armenia and Germany. I wonder why


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

I love her dress!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

...it's got the men in this room very excited


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I reckon we have a strong contender here... (Armenia)


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

it's the best so far.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

This reminds me a bit of Turkey's winner in 2003. I like!

Better than those German birds, they were rubbish!!


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> it's the best so far.



I agree and I wasn't even letching at the men.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Now Bosnia is my dark horse for the night. It's very oddball....but it could do it.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

what. the. fuck.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I love her dress!


Me too, but she doesnt 'work' it enough! 

What Shakira or a Arabic dancer would have done with that song and that dress!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

LOL. He likes Armenia 'for the art of it' 

Wahey for Bosnia weirdness!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

B&H  erm...ok...you should see the look on bombscares face lol


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Bosnia is like the inside of my head


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

bosnia needs to erupt into a gogol bordello type frenzy for the win.


----------



## pastieburt (May 24, 2008)

a loony with a clothes line, he,he.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

.........................................ROCK ON BOSNIA!



I need that suit jacket.


----------



## chaoticjelly (May 24, 2008)

The German blonde was nice, as was the Armenian Brunette.. oh.. music you say...???


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

WTF is that on there now


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Has anyone else got the words up for Bosnia?  Bonkers!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Wierd..but strangely compelling


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Bosnia is like the inside of my head



I concur


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Bosnia is like the inside of my head



LMAO! 

I can believe it


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

it's good, but it won't win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Has anyone else got the words up for Bosnia?  Bonkers!



"I'm going to kiss you, pretend not to notice". Fantastic


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Reminds me of ..... well, nothing real.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> .........................................ROCK ON BOSNIA!
> 
> 
> 
> I need that suit jacket.



No you don't Balbi.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Bosnia went big in the hall, and this house, my word that's a  very strong....and odd song...Could enough drunk Britons vote for that one?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> WTF is that on there now



lol

*waves empty wine glass in front of bombscare*


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "I'm going to kiss you, pretend not to notice". Fantastic



best lyrics ever-best song ever


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Bosnia went big in the hall, and this house, my word that's a  very strong....and odd song...Could enough drunk Britons vote for that one?



I'm considering it


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> No you don't Balbi.



The Rizzy wants that apple dress 

Wogan liking jibs cut already! 

Fuck off Israel!


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> WTF is that on there now



Even if they weren't BROTHER AND SISTER  that'd be weird


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

yay! written by dana international. should be interesting...


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Bosnia went big in the hall, and this house, my word that's a  very strong....and odd song...Could enough drunk Britons vote for that one?



*nods excitedly*


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Cool. According to Wogan the Israeli song is written by Dana International.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

I'm going for a wee and to bath the little one.  Keep me updated.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Me and my flatmate both screamed when we realised this one was a boy!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

nice teeth...


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Mmm... very restrained. I had expected a bit of madness from Dana.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

He reminds me of many drunken ex-squaddies from Israel I met in Thailand. I've never met a richer, less aware and unhappy bunch. Chelsea had just lost to Villa, and they were fuming - halfway around the world. They were kindness itself in drinks for the Brit explaining about Agbonlahor and Martin O'Neill that night.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

He's got a damn fine voice but this song is somewhat a dud....Israel have sporadic fits of choosing "arms around the world" type numbers, and this ain't the best of 'em.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Me and my flatmate both screamed when we realised this one was a boy!




I know. I thought it was some woman warbling. 

Oh hello - just noticed the backing singers, may be some potential eye candy there!


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

When are the Eurovision Organising Committee gonna figure out that Israel's not in Europe?


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Me and my flatmate both screamed when we realised this one was a boy!



Israeli boys are usually very pretty 

Nice voice too


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> When are the Eurovision Organising Committee gonna figure out that Israel's not in Europe?



once fifa do


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I like it when Terry gets drunken and ruder through the course of the evening.






liampreston said:


> Now Bosnia is my dark horse for the night. It's very oddball....but it could do it.



I'm liking it!!     


djbombscare said:


> WTF is that on there now



LMAO! Pipe down and embrace the ermm cultcha


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

lordi me up!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

fuck yeh!!! 

Finland!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

oooh...fireworks! 

wheres isambard lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Israeli boys are usually very pretty
> 
> Nice voice too


Damn straight!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

They do like their rock in Finland...


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Finnish rock that sounds like Iron Maiden FTW!!!!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

haha! poor finland...


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

I swear the number of Israeli flags that can be seen every single year have got to be an organised effort.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

rock on!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

ROCK ROCK ROCK . I like it!!!!

"Where all the men ride forth. There the wolves howl always" Fantastic!!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

(((Finland)))

Goffs ftw!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

fooking ell So thats what happened to Whitesnake


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Finnish rock that sounds like Iron Maiden FTW!!!!



With Timotei hair


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Cor!  Finland to win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Bosnia & Herzegovina still have my vote so far although I am enjoying Finland's power metal


----------



## pastieburt (May 24, 2008)

rock and roll.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ROCK ROCK ROCK . I like it!!!!
> 
> "Where all the men ride forth. There the wolves howl always" Fantastic!!



(((Sheep not grazing)))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Mr QofG's says they have grown up listening to "Run to the hills"


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

fek me fucthest8 is playing lead guitar!!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

I knew I should have gone out


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

well they seem a friendly enough bunch


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

That went down very well in the goth household. It ROCKED!!!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Hah, "The Evil That Men Do" is now stuck in my head....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

This one is going to be rubbish


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

GEORGE MELLY LIVES 

heh heh


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

75 cents? are they taking the piss?


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I knew I should have gone out


Are you not enjoying yourself bombscare?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

It really is  (@ dill)

They were originally a bunch of street performers apparently.

I hate street performers.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i like this one!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

If I get forced to watch Desperate housewifes as well Im fucking off out in a Rovers shirt to take me chances with grumpy City supporters


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

LOLLLLLzers



I like that old dude in white rapping.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

hmmmm...ok...i'm quite enjoying this...which is worrying me 

*checks vol of vino*


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

She is clearly dancing to a song in her head....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I am sober and enjoying it.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> GEORGE MELLY LIVES
> 
> heh heh



Can't go wrong with a bit of tradition 

I likes these old geezers 

Blimey. It's going to be a big decision already


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Highlight of my evening is I'm off for a shit


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

everybody!


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

DJ Lethal's showing his age .....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

That guy is rapping "straight out of zagreb" in croatian


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> i like this one!



That's probably because you haven't slept much over the past 48 hrs


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Now this Polish entry is one of those old style Euro ballads...She's a looker...of a sort....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Polski - Mr QofG's choice for Euro 2008 in the absence of England. Can they do it in Eurovision as well!!

BREASTS!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I know you mean hooker


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Eek Finland completely missing the point about Lordi winning. LOL!

Why was the old man shouting?  

Lol's@bombscare....bless.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Poland is awful, which is a good thing because i've already got 4 i want to vote for


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

teeth. look at them.

 <--- like that


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

How did she get THAT orange in Poland?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Now this Polish entry is one of those old style Euro ballads...She's a looker...of a sort....



She's terrifying looking! teeth! Evilo grin!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

They are not her own.........teeth, clearly. Her breasts may be the only thing keeping the dress up...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

snackhead said:


> That's probably because you haven't slept much over the past 48 hrs





I am on the verge of passing out, it must be said. 

But, you know, rather random old geezers in suits than this kind of ballady tripe.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

oh I quite like this...I can see me singing this at a school assembly


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Poland is awful, which is a good thing because i've already got 4 i want to vote for



Bosnia then Croatia for me i think I might open the champagne


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)




----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

someone tell this girl Cilla Black wants her teeth back


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

her boobs are just above her belly button n'est pas?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Bosnia then Finland for me, so far


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Im surprised performers haven't changed their outfits for today. 

The Tango'd Polish woman is wearing the same foul abomination as in the Semis.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Bit boring - not for me. Sorry Ms. Poland


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Iceland - it's the big G.A.Y. anthem for the lads. And maybe the serbian lesbians too.....


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

bonus points for use of the word pert terry


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

ooooh...now...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

ICELAND FTW!!!!!!!!1

srsly!!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I feel a rave coming on...


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Also- considering that  the Semis were probably broadcast primetime across Europe- will the Five who got straight through to the final be at a disadvantage because they are less familiar?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

THIS is what Eurovision is all about, for me.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

Excellent, some camp euro trance. Love it.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

fuck - it's got the chorus. 

i want iceland to win one year. this could do it!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

happy icecore


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I fucking love camp euro trance.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Iceland - Bjork, Mum, Sigur Ros....and these two. It's the kind of club anthem type that may go down well with the kind of drunk types still "up" (if you will) for the voting....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Enthusiatic sofa dancing here.


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

mum dancing does not a Eurovision winner make


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I am peaking


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

right, this is the winner out of what we've seen so far. no contest.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Is it Gay Pride already?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I like it, but I'm still with Armenia so far...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

snackhead said:


> mum dancing does not a Eurovision winner make



But THIS IS MY LIFE


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Gotta have a bit of Eurodisco, but i'm worried. Rocketman has just come out of  the toilet dancing


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I like it, but I'm still with Armenia so far...



Armenia girl was gorgeous


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Gotta have a bit of Eurodisco, but i'm worried. Rocketman has just come out of  the toilet dancing



Are you in Heaven?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Turkey - it's another one of my dark horses......


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

lol at sylar fronting the turkish killers


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

grecian 2000 probably not used on this bloke, given one thing and another


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Fuck me. It's the Turkish Muse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Ooooh - I quite like this...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Fuck me. It's the Turkish Muse



Like Turkish Star Wars


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Are you in Heaven?



The mirrorball might have fooled him 

It's his eyesight you know


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> But THIS IS MY LIFE



Dude, I never thought you'd be the Eurovision type


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

bless 'em. i quite like it.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I think this could do well but it's a grower, so may not get the votes it deserves. Very strong guitar based track though, eh. And, er, the last rock song in the final, sorry...


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Fuck me. It's the Turkish Muse



nail. head.

WALLOP.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

This thread is pushing my post count up quite rapidly


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Dude, I never thought you'd be the Eurovision type



What on earth gave you that impression?


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

Ok I've been forced to go red button on the lyrics for this - first line of every verse is "sought the owner of my soul" ,there's also "Half sane half insane." keep it light why don't you.....


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> I think this could do well but it's a grower, so may not get the votes it deserves. Very strong guitar based track though, eh. And, er, the last rock song in the final, sorry...



Terry liked it


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Lol@Turkish Muse....I think it will get votes too. Was ok.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

bombscare has just removed my bra...bastard!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> nail. head.
> 
> WALLOP.



Innit? I was so close-frantically muttering HIM, QOTSA...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i need to see armenia again...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

ROFL

@ the green room


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I am weeing myself


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Hit Bane again!


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> bombscare has just removed my bra...bastard!



Using the Eurovision as some kind of foreplay!?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

This humour translates well, eh?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> bombscare has just removed my bra...bastard!



Well, no-one ON the show seems to be wearing one


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Well, no-one ON the show seems to be wearing one



Yeah but they have tit tape hon


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

"...that voice is going right through me..."


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

'that voice is going right through me...'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

That mans moustache/beard combo is upsetting me


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am weeing myself



Go to the loo then


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Using the Eurovision as some kind of foreplay!?



The song was boring


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> What on earth gave you that impression?



I don't know! It's good though, Eurovision is awesome.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

and everyone knows reading's in berkshire not essex anyway


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Michelle MacManus lives to sing another day


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

at least they're not presenting in rhyming couplets like the Danes did in 2001!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

lady from Portugal has spent at least a fiver in Claires Accessories on her jewellry. It has frozen the fire in my eyes.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Michelle MacManus lives to sing another day



My thoughts EXACTLY!


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

She just sang "here I am before you fallen" just as she cupped her left breast


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Why is it ok to mock the size of the Portugal singer? They did it on Thursday's Semi too.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Rizzy comments that the Portuguese entry is what you'd get if you took an industrial inflating pump to Liv Tyler


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

next!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

yeh I am bored of this one

Where is the camp as fuck euro pop?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Portugal is fucking anthemic


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Rizzy comments that the Portuguese entry is what you'd get if you took an industrial inflating pump to Liv Tyler



Heh!  My mate's just texted me something similar! 

I loved Iceland.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Her hair is a lush colour


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Why is it ok to mock the size of the Portugal singer? They did it on Thursday's Semi too.



i agree. i'm bored by the song because it's rubbish. the size of the woman singing it shouldn't come into it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Good powerful voice but not for me. When are Turkey coming back on?


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

crap song but i like the goth make up


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2008)

Shame the singing puppet turkey isn't in it


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

a novelty song about pirates  - will that do you


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

"womens work"....oooh terry...


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> a novelty song about pirates  - will that do you



Sweeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

yay!!

Pirates!!!


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

No no and no


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Pirates! I love pirates...Im a pirate!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

lol - i love that bit when you laugh at loud at the start of a eurovision song. always a good sign.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

tunnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

PIRATE EUROPOP!

epic win


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

i think this'll win it


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Oh No! I'm losing my judgement. I liked that in the end 

Yay pirates FTW!!!!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

"Pirates are all we can be..."

Wise words.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

I hate it already 

Though some bosum action has attracted Mr. QofG's


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Portugal is fucking anthemic





fizzerbird said:


> Her hair is a lush colour



I liked 

*glares at Balbi* 



Lol@pirates!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

One for music forum I think - is Piraterave completely new to the scene?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> lol - i love that bit when you laugh at loud at the start of a eurovision song. always a good sign.



I have barely stopped laughing.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

This will go down well in Bristol!

It'll catch on believe me1!! 

with a hihdy hidy ho...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

if the icelandic entry had been dressed as pirates, that would be game over. it's a tough call. the song's not as good, but everyone loves pirates.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> "Pirates are all we can be..."
> 
> Wise words.



Its like a Latvian Leonard Cohen


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

With a hi hi ho, and hi hi hey...


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

What? I am being pointedly told that

a) the other half's a 'larger lady'

and  

b) she did look like an inflated liv tyler


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Arrrrrrrrr!

Pirates to win!!

After Iceland of course.....


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2008)

Would be even funnier if there was a couple of bedroom DJs doing shout outs and hold tight messages


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> With a hi hi ho, and hi hi hey...





it's growing on me! good chorus!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Key change!!!!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its like a Latvian Leonard Cohen



hahaha


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

HI HI HO, HI HI HEY!

we are the wolves of the seaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Someone remix this a la South Central or The Whip and there'll be a club hit without doubt...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

eekk!

her FACE


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i hate to say this, but this is a good year for eurovision. lots of bonkers entries.

um...is that lady grey?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Why is this girl grey all over?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

why is she in black & white?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Sweden girl looks like Aphex twin or that cat lady in new york


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

This is the best Eurovision for a long time! 

Anyone else think the Swedish lady has had some work done?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

why is this woman grey?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

She appears to be singing into a jewel encrusted vibrator


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Something tells me this woman was not given the mirror after the operation....


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

WTF.

She's in black and white.

How does that work?

Why was the microphone shaped like a giant cock?

WHAT!



Plastic surgery......Ouch.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

WTF is that? The Bride of Widdenstein (or whatever she was called)?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

How did they make her all black and white?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Sweden girl looks like Aphex twin



LOL...thats just what I was going to post!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I am waiting for the key change


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She appears to be singing into a jewel encrusted vibrator



Now i realise why she's tipped to win. Rocketman is yelling "yay Sweden"


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

:





cyberfairy said:


> Sweden girl looks like Aphex twin or that cat lady in new york


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

She looks scary...


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I suspect that even this is a bit outdated amongst so many stronger songs this year...


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Winner key change


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

hi hi ho, hi hi hee...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Winner key change


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

She looks like Jodie Marsh


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

what are we?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Not sure how this Danish song got through, it is rather bland...


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Painting her box red....? strange customs these foreigners.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Sweden really was better in monochrome.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Lionel Ritchie's calling his lawyers 

BRACES AND HAT.


It's like a Danish Kaizer Chiefs.....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

That is quite catchy!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2008)

This one sounds like Deeply Dippy


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Minime said the Swedish woman was scary lol. Nice Eurovision song though.....



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong  *taps toes*


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Painting her box red....? strange customs these foreigners.



LOL


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Why do i feel like I know this song?


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

oh dear. it's shit. but i fear it could be popular...


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Christ Denmark reminds me of Dick Van Dyke in Mary Poppins, singing something by The Motors (on a bad day). Not a winner.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Ace, that's just what we needed!  A singalong anthem type song.


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

I hate singers who beckon me to join in. Won't.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Painting her box red....? strange customs these foreigners.



I liked Terry's commentary to that. 

"so they put her in a box. and nobody saw her again"

And then a splatter of red across the screen!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Denmark look like the Wurzels. But swarthier


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

All night Long.... celebrate good times.

Homage to Lionel Richie and Kool and the Gang.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Why do i feel like I know this song?



There's a melody in the chorus identical to a song off the first Maroon 5 album...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I hate singers who beckon me to join in. Won't.



lol


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Why do i feel like I know this song?



because it's billy joel and maroon 5 stamping on the face of humanity for eternity.

that's why.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Ugh, this could sneak through....and it's awful. Bring back the Icelandic camp rave, or Latvian pirates!


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

It's Chico time!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

I once had a rubbish holiday in Copenhagen which prejudiced me against Denmark. This is not making things better


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> There's a melody in the chorus identical to a song off the first Maroon 5 album...



thanks!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> because it's billy joel and maroon 5 stamping on the face of humanity for eternity.
> 
> that's why.



Actual LOL.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I hate singers who beckon me to join in. Won't.



Lol!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

"It's low key and slightly depressing.."
Sometimes I love the Irish voice over merchant


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

wtf!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

she looks like a borg


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Oh dear, time to put the kettle on............


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

There is a lot og camp gothtasticness tonight.I'm not sure whether 'words  kill faster than bullets do' tbh


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

she looks like trinity from the matrix gone vegas


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

so this is, like, the matrix, yes, but...um...with...hang on, i'll work it out...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Ballads are boring.


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

LOVE the outfit. Pity the song's crap.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

I like her boots - and the goth look ofcourse! - but this is not for me


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Ok I made it through the paranoia special edition weakest link. 
Put up with doris's wanting to be called nancy and kids screeching cos they want to be sea urchins or somthing. and now badly dressed people, washing lines, pirates odd songs and now black and white wimmin that turn into colour.

So when exactly does doctor who turn up in the tardis? 

cos I think I preffered the christmas special with Kylie truth be told


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Why do Georgia's dancers look like they've taken K?
(Crap, look away one second and they've become crazed accountant)
No No No


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> so this is, like, the matrix, yes, but...um...with...hang on, i'll work it out...



She is singing her way out of the Matrix


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Balbi said:


> she looks like trinity from the matrix gone vegas



HAHAHA You are so right. Poor girl. Could Georgia even afford to host thing thing were she to win?


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

AND out of tune


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

moomoo's got the right idea on this one.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

wtf when did she get changed?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Why do Georgia's dancers look like they've taken K?



The men all look like Superhans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> wtf when did she get changed?



That was impressive..pity about the shit song


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

ooh this is cool! Minidress and Men in Lightboxes!!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oh yes she has a certain charm.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

wow!!1


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

*books holiday to ukraine*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Mr QofG's has looked up from his Batman book for this one!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

I like this one & the fact she's gorgeous helps.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

her hips dont lie!


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

There are a lot of gravity-defying breasts on show tonight, i'm surprised terry can contain himself


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

Her dress is divine


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

I would


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2008)

I like her. And yes I would.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

And I said that other girl had been tangoed...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

top five, i reckon...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

How do all the Eastern European girls get so tanned?


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

yippee!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Lots of Euro rave beats this year....And, er, her dress just got shorter...


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Im still waiting for Doctor Who to turn up


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

France after this


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

lol - terry wogan sounded just like beavis when he said "that bobbing head thing"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Mr. QofG's is shouting "Again, again" like he is a teletubby


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

OMG - France. This could well be the winner you know...


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

HAHA

@ terry saying "why do they have to do this?" 

S:s:d


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Im still waiting for Doctor Who to turn up



while yer wiating...can i have my bra back and my glass is empty again...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

having the semi finals really improves it. it's much zippier this year.


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da
da da da da da da da da da da da da da da da 


ooooowweeeeeeooooooooooooooooooWAAAAAAAWOOOOOOOOOOOO
EEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOEOOEOOEOEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i'd forgotten this was in it.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Im still waiting for Doctor Who to turn up



David Tennant FTW! 

Whatever he wants to do is ok with me. He can sing if he wants to


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Yeah I think the semi finals have really worked, well done European Broadcasting Union


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

girls in beards, WTF, I likes this like i likes bosnia!!!


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Wtf?? :d


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

The Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Is that Roy Orbison with a mobile goldfish bowl


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

France bloke is my boyfriend according to the girl


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

win


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oh dear, time to put the kettle on............



i did that before. paused it. hence i'm about 15 mins behind you lot,  i'll catch up soon


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

This why I love Eurovision.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I'm feeling a bit uneasy...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oh I think a lot of Britons will be voting for France.....for once!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Did Jarvis help write this?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

why has he got a goldfish bowl under his arm...what have i missed?


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Brilliant! Helium!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

France is ace-belle and Sebastian does a porn soundtrack


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Gallic wierdness. I LIKE IT!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Did Jarvis help write this?



Sounds like it!!!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

Jarvis?


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

it's fantastic!


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Did Jarvis help write this?



Spot on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Did Jarvis help write this?



I thought that too!


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> Jarvis?



Nail. Head.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Gallic wierdness. I LIKE IT!



I have like Sebastian Tellier for years before this! You should listen to his other stuff.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

fantastique! Vive la france!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oooh this could do well you know....


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> Jarvis?



Cocker Pulp


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Ohhhh I love it!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

I thought its got essence of daft punk


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

dammit - spoilt for choice...


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

azerbaijan......................................never


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Azerbaijan next... *tenterhooks*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Azerbaijan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

France FTW, so we can all go next year 

Beards


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

i can't hear anything, but my dog's just started barking like a cunt


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I think he just broke all the glass in my street


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

WTF


Did I order extra acid on the pizza


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Cocker Pulp



Yeah i know i was thinking the same but posted too slow.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

This is FAB!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

how many wtf moments have there been tonight?!? vintage eurovision.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Good heavens, could it be  Baku 2009?


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

divils an' angels, kewel (won't win tho...)


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> how many wtf moments have there been tonight?!? vintage eurovision.



This is what its all about


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

I love a good rock opera 

Meatloaf will be proud


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Mr QofG's thinks that the angel looks like Christian Ronaldo


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

He just damn near broke me wine glass with his Axl Rose warblings


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I dropped a whole malted milk into my tea when this came on.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Oh no this is ace fun - is this the best eurovision ever?


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> France FTW, so we can all go next year
> 
> Beards



INnit  


Bloody hell...it's amateur Guns N Roses


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr QofG's thinks that the angel looks like Christian Ronaldo


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

The boys want to know if they are angels or swans.......... 

Loved Jesus btw.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

we have lordi to thank i reckon. hardly any bland euro songs tonight. loads of weird stuff.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

This is classic.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

She'll never get that red wine out of her dress...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

This really reminds me of something but I can't think what. I liked it though


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

Cool,jonathan ross and phil schofield...tossup between this, finland and the pirates for me


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2008)

does anyone know why Israel is allowed in Eurovision? Israel is definitely not part of Europe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

phwoaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Will Greece do Greece lightning

Wheres John Travolta


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Pssttt OU.....the turkey didn't get through


eh? I thought he won to become Ireland's entry? In fact I haven't seen the Irish act yet. What's going on?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

ohhh more snogging couples please.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

ska invita said:


> does anyone know why Israel is allowed in Eurovision? Israel is definitely not part of Europe
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe



They are members of the European Broadcasting Union, end of.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

corrrr!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Ireland (sighs), they didn't make it (holds glass high)


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

greece going for blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

This could easily be in the UK charts.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

It's Britney!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

milkshake for table 17!


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Ive been singing this Greece track all week!

Its a winner!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? I thought he won to become Ireland's entry? In fact I haven't seen the Irish act yet. What's going on?



Ireland didn;'t get through the semi finals.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

ska invita said:


> does anyone know why Israel is allowed in Eurovision? Israel is definitely not part of Europe
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe



Apparently Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria and Libya can be in it as well, they just choose not too, or something


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

*goes off to look for rovers shirt*


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Oh yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Apparently Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria and Libya can be in it as well, they just choose not too, or something



You can't blame them really.........


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

costume change


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

a valiant attempt, but no.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

My parents' Greek friends will be going wild for this...


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

"i'm not easy but i'm true"

My word woman, some decency....


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

ska invita said:


> does anyone know why Israel is allowed in Eurovision? Israel is definitely not part of Europe
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe


Yeah if they want to take part in something like this let them set up a Middle East Song Contest, compete against Iran and Syria, see how long they last


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

*splutter*


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Will Greece do Greece lightning
> 
> Wheres John Travolta



You're not taking this seriously are you?


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> This could easily be in the UK charts.



Exactly, which is why I'm off to heat up the custard for my crumble - back in three


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

NEEDS MOAR KEY CHANGE.

Heh.


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Me and fizz know the spanish entry is the winner


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Right, the dreaded moment has arrived. 

As a Spaniard, please allow me to apologise in advance for what you are about to witness...


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Apparently Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria and Libya can be in it as well, they just choose not too, or something



It's forbidden in the Koran.


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> It's Britney!



Crossed with Shakira     Lol.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You're not taking this seriously are you?



No he bloody well isn't!!!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Hold on....It;s the Spanish entry......Careful lads, this is Pure Eurovision....


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Did anyone see that bald-headed bloke in the audience just now who looked ready to kill someone?


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

Baille Chicy chicy


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

here we go!

bailar chikki chikki!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> Yeah if they want to take part in something like this let them set up a Middle East Song Contest, compete against Iran and Syria, see how long they last



I think they would take that a little _too_ seriously, and I'm not sure Dana International can fly an Apache.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Spain does reggaeton!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

I've seen this one on Youtube already. Its great.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Oh _dear_.....


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

'The Spanish entry is different.." says Terry, as the bastard love children of Salvador Dali take the stage with something weird, which I quite likes too


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Bicylcle impaling 

Potential vote winner according to Terry


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

OMG! they should have let my mum do it!

soooo tempted to post up video!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

T & P said:


> Right, the dreaded moment has arrived.
> 
> As a Spaniard, please allow me to apologise in advance for what you are about to witness...



Too late. And I've just booked a holiday to Madrid!!...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

it's el weird al yankovich


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

I have this one 

You see Fizzes mum doing the robocop


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

'my girl dances with her pants in her hand'?


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Cheek Cheeky and Macarena has lost him my vote


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

turned on just in time to catch the pirates they were 

Pirates or Bowie as the goblin king from labyrynth with the goth angels for teh win 

Is Sebastian Tellier (sp?) normilaly that insane? - good song though 

wtf is going on now
ok - why is Rolph Harris on stage


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

those backing....dancers?


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Chiki Chiki No......................!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

The dancer in pink looks K'ed up.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> it's el weird al yankovich




Si Si, hola, hola


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I am liking this


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

her Micheal Jackson aint bad


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2008)

OMG!!! Spain has to win!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

This will go big in the Costa Del Sol hotels I suspect.......Ooooh there's some boooing in the hall....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> The dancer in pink looks K'ed up.





innit


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Too late. And I've just booked a holiday to Madrid!!...



Are you flying with Chickichicki airways? They're very good apparently.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am liking this




Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Now I don't agree with booing. That's not on!!


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

Come on Serbia!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

only 3 to go!


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

HAHahhahahhaahaaa cheeeeeeeeeekkyyy cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeky!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Are you flying with Chickichicki airways? They're very good apparently.



Yep. From Terminal 5 just to make things easier


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

First time I've heard booing since TATU a few years back. Harsh.


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> This will go big in the Costa Del Sol hotels I suspect.......Ooooh there's some boooing in the hall....



Its been fooking massive since March mate. Its ringtones on every market stall the works


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now I don't agree with booing. That's not on!!



It's just rude isn't it.


----------



## Balbi (May 24, 2008)

FFS, this won't win


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Like the Spanish Chiki Chiki!


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


>



*Blows a big kiss to Dilly4* 


Serbia is dull.  We've been spoilt tonight!


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

Boring boring boring. And they took the piss out of Sandie Shaw between songs earlier so they can fuck off.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Looking at some of the singers and backing dancers this year, ket must be very popular across Europe to a degree I didn't imagine before...


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Serbia - Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawntastic


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

This one's a bit too serious for me. Not enough pirates and stuff.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

poor serbia, go and do art in euroVISION year!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> *Blows a big kiss to Dilly4*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> It's just rude isn't it.



Absolutely. Even if you don't like it you don't boo. It's not sporting


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Why are they booing?


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> First time I've heard booing since TATU a few years back. Harsh.



I heard the crowd booed the Albanian entry at the semis. Apparently the sound was dipped and they cut to the green room to avoid it.


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

You ok there rocketman!?     Lol....


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

I've got a carpet burn from piroetiing without socks on...ouch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> This one's a bit too serious for me. Not enough pirates and stuff.



Yeah - nice melody but a bit too epic and worthy for me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> This one's a bit too serious for me. Not enough pirates and stuff.



Innit.

Ballads are always fail.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Look out for the song from Norway, it is highly regarded.


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

my money's on cheeki cheeki...


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You ok there rocketman!?     Lol....



As ok as he's going to be


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Man's camel toe in the weight lifting


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

The Russian song was produced by Timbaland I understand, for all that matters.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Oooh!!

*Looks interested*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

crooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I thought he was Peter Andre at first.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Another oen i've heard before...


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Man's camel toe in the weight lifting


Yeah not aimed at the gays at all, this


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

hhaahhhhaaaaa!

wogan's on form tonight!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

This sounds like something...ooh I can't think, a sort of Pop Idol type song


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Rocking violinist


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I liked Terry's commentary to that.
> 
> "so they put her in a box. and nobody saw her again"
> 
> And then a splatter of red across the screen!


 
I was wondering if she was the female Waldo Jeffers.

...this sounds a lot like something

eta: QueenOfGoths - snap


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You ok there rocketman!?     Lol....



Oh yeah fine, but Serbia went and took it serious, like, but this is eurovision POST-LORDI - serious is out, pirates and weird French musos and surrealism is in... and Bosnia ((bosnia))


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Another oen i've heard before...


is this the same bloke who pulled the woman out of the piano the other year?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

I was wondering if he was going to sing the entire song on his knees


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Our Andy has no chance against some of the greatness produced here


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

This guy thinks a lot about himself, eh?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Our Andy has no chance against some of the greatness produced here



You see, the UK goes serious, Europe goes ket-infused mental.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

What's Owen Wilson doing on stage?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Israel is the best so far IMO. What the fuck was all that from Serbia? What a racket.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

I think that might do well ... but not for me


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Only one more? Oh noes!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> This guy thinks a lot about himself, eh?



The Russians are always on their knees with their shirts off, but the ice skating is an added bonus


----------



## snackhead (May 24, 2008)

WTF - another high note *switches to plastic cups*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Only one more? Oh noes!



I wait all year and then it goes by so fast.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Noway, Norway!!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

"just cling to the wreckage...it'll all be over soon"

You've got to love Terry


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> "just cling to the wreckage...it'll all be over soon"
> 
> You've got to love Terry


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

Cloned backing singers, thats an original touch.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Christina Aguilera wannabe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Nice frock, dull song


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

quite like this...not bad


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

the norweigan duffy? hmmm: no. 

right then:

iceland
v
armenia
v
whoever did the pirate song
v
france

is that about the size of it?


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Noway, Norway!!!!



Booooooring


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha love the lyrics,classy


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

The make up lady has painted all the women's eyes the same this year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> quite like this...not bad



After seeing Bosnia's entry, after seeing Iceland's EuroTrance, after seeing Latvia's pirates, this is a good song?

You are a wrong un.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Christina Aguilera wannabe.



I was tring to think who her voice reminded me of...cheers...again


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> the norweigan duffy? hmmm: no.
> 
> right then:
> 
> ...



That is precisely the size of it.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2008)

I just turned it on. WTF was the Russian ice skating thing all about?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Ireland didn;'t get through the semi finals.


Eh? Since when did they have semi-finals? I thought it was just one contest?
My whole evening is ruined. I was holding out for the turkey.
Oh well, the pirates FTW.
And since when has Rolf Harris been Spanish?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

editor said:


> I just turned it on. WTF was the Russian ice skating thing all about?



I was hoping he was going to fall over.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> After seeing Bosnia's entry, after seeing Iceland's EuroTrance, after seeing Latvia's pirates, this is a good song?
> 
> You are a wrong un.



I didn't say I preferred it over the others damn it! But yeah...I liked it!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Oh crap who did the songs it is voting time - and what where they - bosnia v france in this place


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wait all year and then it goes by so fast.




the voting's the best(and most predictably funny) bit


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I suspect one of the duller songs will win this year, but here's hoping for one the more....eventful songs to do well. Icelandic EuroGayPride, Latvian Pirates, Spanish...Ness.....Maybe even the booty-shaking Armenian?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

My top six

1. Spain
2. France
3. Norway
4. Ukraine
5. Georgia
6. Turkey

That booing swayed in favour of the Spanish.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Since when did they have semi-finals? I thought it was just one contest?
> My whole evening is ruined. I was holding out for the turkey.
> Oh well, the pirates FTW.
> And since when has Rolf Harris been Spanish?




since the contest started lasting several days. and that was just the voting. it's definitely better with the semis whittling out a load.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Who did do the pirate song?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Since when did they have semi-finals? I thought it was just one contest?
> My whole evening is ruined. I was holding out for the turkey.
> Oh well, the pirates FTW.
> And since when has Rolf Harris been Spanish?



They have TWO semi finals  It's to whittle down 47 songs to a more managable 25 =)


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

I like the Iceland entry, it would be good to play in my spinning classes.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Oh man.... Pirates or Armenia?


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Who did do the pirate song?



Latvia I think


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Oh crap who did the songs it is voting time - and what where they - bosnia v france in this place



Erm...I wrote down what you liked!

Armenia

Finland

Croatia

Turkey

Latvian pirates

Azerbajan

Spain 

France

Ahhhhhh! What should we vote for


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 24, 2008)

Bosnia FTW


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Bosnia - don't ignore the bosh of the Bos!!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

lol at bosnia all over again!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

What the fuck was going on with the Bosnia song?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Thousands of drunk students reaching for their phone.....

come on Finland, let's RAWK!

Come on Croatia, with the 75 year old rapper


come on France.......for whatever you are...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Croatia! PMSL!

What was that old bloke doing with the gramophone?


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

Why no text voting?


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

with a hi hi ho...!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Aaaaagh scary Swedish woman,....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> with a hi hi ho...!


The thing is, I will be singing that all bloody day tomorrow now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

France, Finland, Turkey, Iceland for me. And Mr. QofG also likes the Pirates, UK and the Ukraine.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

There is text voting Rosa!
 I have voted for Bosnia
 might vote for Croatia too...


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

I'm going for...........

Iceland
Armenia
Latvia 
Bosnia


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

FRANCE!!!
(or Bosnia)
(or Spain)


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

right. i've caught back up. off to the voting then


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oh Azerbaijan.....Could you.....Would they....?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to vote for the Latvian pirates...


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

this is the maddest eurovision of all time. and i've watched plenty of the things. good work eurofolk!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Spain.
I really am lost for words.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Armenia
Greece
Ukraine (For the legs and perfect arse)
Norway
Iceland

Finland/ Azerbaijan/ Croatia  to do well.


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

i think the pirates are going to get it this year.  but i'm still holding out for us!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

What, do you vote for 4 countries?


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

What Was France's Number,???


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2008)

If it were a contest of fit singers, my money is on the Ukraine


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

who were the brides with the knitting? pmsl!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Israel are still the best IMO. even after seeing all the others again.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> FRANCE!!!
> (or Bosnia)



Tangerine who professed no interest in Eurovison is now bellowing to let it be known that he votes from the sofa to Bosnia,  France, Croatia then Spain


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

or denmark.. excellent song. loved it


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> There is text voting Rosa!
> I have voted for Bosnia
> might vote for Croatia too...


Where? They're only give out the phone number,it's probably just cost me a fiver to vote for latvia...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

The voting is the best bit. I love the way it's all so fixed and cliquey.


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

oh dear...terry doesn't agree!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

My final four-

Latvia
Iceland
Greece
Armenia


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> Where? They're only give out the phone number,it's probably just cost me a fiver to vote for latvia...



10-12p for texting apparently Do it!


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Terrry is starting to get arsey-too much scotch


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

The general board is all deserted tonight, only 16 posters. Everyone seems to be in here.Firky will be in there doing mad random posts with no one to talk to.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

LisaRocket just informed me Spain's "engaged".


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> 10-12p for texting apparently Do it!


seriously,what's the number,it's not showing on the red button screen?


----------



## Dhimmi (May 24, 2008)

Voted Latvia.

Very wary of the song about a pervert stealing knickers from washing lines, Love my arse.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Spain and Latvia are engaged


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

1 Iceland 
2 Bosnia & Herz 
3 Spain - 
4 France
5 Germany
6 Latvia
7 Armenia
8 Sweden


wooden spoon - UK, Portugal or Georgia

9/10 for Terry, a classic performance.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> Where? They're only give out the phone number,it's probably just cost me a fiver to vote for latvia...



Exactly! how do you text vote...what number?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> seriously,what's the number,it's not showing on the red button screen?



was on screen earlier-google eurovision to go onto website-they should have it


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

still think israel worth another glance, ey QoftheG's?


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Spain and Latvia are engaged



Bosnia was not


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Exactly! how do you text vote...what number?



No texting from the UK - the BBC decided they had too much, er, "previous" on texting votes.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

citygirl said:


> still think israel worth another glance, ey QoftheG's?



Nah - he sounds like a girl


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I just voted for Latvia.

It was the hardest choice I'd had to make in ages, but it's the one most firmly stuck in my head.

'With a ho, ho ho, and a hi, hi, hey...'


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Just tried Spain....and it's engaged, eeeep


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

voted  for the Pirates

eta: eurovision ringtones WTF? who's going to have that on their phone


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> No texting from the UK - the BBC decided they had too much, er, "previous" on texting votes.....



I could swear there was a txt number at the beginning of the votes but apparently Terry has just said you can't


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i think Latvia must be the urban winner


----------



## Dhimmi (May 24, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> 9/10 for Terry, a classic performance.



Hmmm I thought he was a little subdued, but plenty of voting to pick him up.


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

MInime wants Spain to win heh. 

I want France to win!
Also liked Latvia, Norway, Denmark and Bosnia.


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

I'm downloading the pirates for my ringtone.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> i think Latvia must be the urban winner



It could well be Portugal, you know....


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nah - he sounds like a girl



wasn't really thinking of the singing....


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I'm downloading the pirates for my ringtone.



"We're robbing you blind, we hope you don't mind...."

FOR THE MF WIN


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I'm downloading the pirates for my ringtone.





Where?!


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

All I ask is that Spain doesn't get zero points.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I'm downloading the pirates for my ringtone.



Great idea!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

citygirl said:


> wasn't really thinking of the singing....



He was quite easy on the eye.. but not as much as Mr. QofG's who is very handsome and sexy and also looking over my shoulder at this post


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I'm downloading the pirates for my ringtone.



Where are you downloading it?

I can't find it


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

I couldn't decide, so i voted for 6.

Let Britain decide


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

lol at terry


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

This has been the best one for years!


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

A good Eurovision yep!


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

Go France! Go France!


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

one of the offical sites according to the hosts 
trying to load it right now (wish my phone actually did customisable ring tones)

shut the fuck up Terry - this music is actually alright


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

fizz is pissed has just headbutt me in the face and is now doing poi with her bra


next year I'm definitely going out


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

LOL Justice for Cliff! 

That's the only time i'm ever going to say that


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2008)

I put my money on Sweden, but I'm worried the western block will be voting for Azerbaijan and Latvia instead  I've got an each way bet on Russia to cover it


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Tried to vote for Spain but it was engaged.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I couldn't decide, so i voted for 6.
> 
> Let Britain decide


 
what you could vote for more than one song  - why did nobody tell me


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, people, get voting. Heh, I bet there are a fair few Polish residents in the UK phoning for the orange toothy woman......


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Yeah, people, get voting. Heh, I bet there are a fair few Polish residents in the UK phoning for the orange toothy woman......



voting's finished!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> lol at terry



Love the way he's talking all over their music. Obviously we don't want to listen to any of this silly foreign nonsense.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

The mobile downloads page isn't loading - maybe it's been flooded by Pirate fans
eta: http://www.shop2download.com/eurovision08/


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (May 24, 2008)

Just turned on the TV, fucking Goran Begovic on Eurovision. Shiting fuck.

I repeat.

Shiting fuck.


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

She's dancing around going I want to be a blue one

Im scared


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i like the way this is going on and on and on!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Yeah, people, get voting. Heh, I bet there are a fair few Polish residents in the UK phoning for the orange toothy woman......



Polish girl was gross.


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Link to the Pirate ringtone anyone?


 @ Bombscare...you ok there?? Lol 
(tie her down maybe?)


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

just an hour to go!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

I thought the pirates were just a bit too predictable Eurovision


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oh good, the Green Room duo are back.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

with a hi hi he...!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Here's to the voting, lol, this will take a long long long time.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Those german girls are scary


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

Pirates FTW!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Yeah, people, get voting. Heh, I bet there are a fair few Polish residents in the UK phoning for the orange toothy woman......



That concerns me...


Other countries FTW!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

43 - dear god! I need more vodka!


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

i've just texted "israel nul points - victory to the intifada!" to boogaloo stu, if it gets shown on screen i'll buy you all a drink


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

just found lyrics for the pirates



> Wolves Of The Sea
> With a hii hii hoo and a hii hii hey!
> We‘re hoisting the flag to be free
> We will steal the show, Jolly Rogers go
> ...


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oooh the UK only gave one point to Spain !!!!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Here's to the voting, lol, this will take a long long long time.....



or maybe it just _feels_ like it does...


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

Greece?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Greece! Greece. What is wrong with this country!!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Who the fuck voted for Greece.

Britain i despair of you


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Our 12 points went to greece! 

Bloody teenagers.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

UK gives Greece 12 points. Its a blunt instrument this Eurovision. Give up....


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

facepalm @  Uk voting...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

I accidentally voted for Sweden cos I thought they were Latvia, so I voted for Spain. Then, with one minute to spare, guessed and voted for Latvia.
I don't think the voting system is very fair for the later entries cos the voting ended as soon as their numbers were flashed on the screen.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Come on... Greece weren't awful... Iceland should have got it though.


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

Go France! Go France! Go France!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Different countries getting 12 so far, very close....


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Why isn't Latvia doing better?


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

What I was thinking idioteque!


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

Go France!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Out with dog (like Terry said) come back to news that the UK vote went to Greece and other such bland. WTF is this dictatorship of the average in the UK today????


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

Wogan is ace with his pointed comments about bias - Ukraine voting for Russia cos of the leccy and the oil, Germany voting for Turkey cos lots of Turks live there.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Why is Russia winning? They were shite


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

hmmm, i can't see the left hand side of the first column on my screen. they must be broadcasting in widescreen. grrrr.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Nil Point so far for the UK


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I'm getting annoyed now...


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Lol *passes idioteque a large drink*


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Why isn't Latvia doing better?



Bizarre isn't it? 

Nil points for us still.


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

Poor old Andy. He might have to be a bin man again.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

What was the Greek entry, anyway?


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Minime is getting annoyed Spain hasn't got many points and........
Why the fuck are Greece winning? They were average at best


----------



## Vash (May 24, 2008)

I don't get the voting you can find out who wins after the first 4 countries Greece this time.  I thought Spain would do better...  it looks like the UK will get the nil points it deserves.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

(((Andy the Binman)))


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

6 points!


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Why isn't Latvia doing better?


 
blatent anti-pirate bigotry


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2008)

holy shit we got 6 points


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Well done San Marino!!!!!!!!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

we always get points from san marino.  and malta.  and ireland  and that's our lot, usually


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I can still cross my fingers for Turkey though


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Boo, my (extremely slim) belief in Eurovision democracy has been annihilated (again).
Still, better luck next year, eh?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

OMG if Russia win, I'll have to kill myself.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Germany Twelve???!!!


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

greece have it, i reckon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Germany! They really were SHIT!!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

yay for Germany


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2008)

oh for god's sake 12 points to Germany.

We really should pull out of this farce


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> OMG if Russia win, I'll have to kill myself.



Oh, please don't.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> I can still cross my fingers for Turkey though



I liked the Turkish entry.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Apparently votes on Eurovision very closely mirror votes in the EU on political matters. That is kind of alarming.


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

reckon michelle gayle had the better tune


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oh Good it's Cyprus, that's 12 to Greece then...


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> Apparently votes on Eurovision very closely mirror votes in the EU on political matters. That is kind of alarming.



only apparently?   never seen it before???


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

wogan is quite annoyed methinks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

That Moldovan bloke is strange!


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Moldova


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Oh poor France, Spain, Latvia, Iceland....Oh poor poor poor Western Europe


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Why do we stay in this?


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2008)

good evening iceland


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Its the Eastern European song contest.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I expected Iceland to do really well


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

it's a cold cold world out there.  that's why i'm staying right here, where it's warm


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

I think they should just number the acts, get them all to sing in English & then only say which country they're from after voting has finished.


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I expected Iceland to do really well




Me too.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Moldova



I really think most of Europe are on ket tonight.....


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

This is pants.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Excellent idea. (@ squelch)


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> Its the Eastern European song contest.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Portugal presenter- Cassie from Skins?


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Russia and Greece didn't even figure for me


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

why isn't france doing better?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

This is shit!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Ach at least Portugal almost got it (on the vote)
Greece was rubbishhhhhh!!!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2008)

mr alice said Greece would win


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

I'm cancelling my holiday to Portugal and going to San Marino instead.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> I think they should just number the acts, get them all to sing in English & then only say which country they're from after voting has finished.


 
^this


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

the voting's letting it all down really. shame.


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

I'm confident we can still do it


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Yeah,  kthnx to San Marino, cheers for that.

But yeah, the EBU now to improve the final voting by only allowing the qualified nations to vote. Otherwise this sort of thing is going to happen time and time again....


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> the voting's letting it all down really. shame.



It does every year though.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> This is shit!



Proper shit 

All the 6 i liked haven't even figured...

It's not the same as when the whole of Europe was united in loving Lordi


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

I can't even remember what song the Greeks sang.


And why are so many former colonies voting for their ex-masters? Surely they should be doing the opposite?


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Poor minime....she has made a spanish flag out of paper and is holding it up as she watches the results....(((minime)))


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

How many countries left to vote?


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Poor minime....she has made a spanish flag out of paper and is holding it up as she watches the results....(((minime)))



Awwwwww!


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't even remember what song the Greeks sang.



"my secret combination..."


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



Yes.


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

why is everyone voting for greece?


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



I liked the French entry


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Well Andorra is surely a 12 pointer for Spain


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



Nah, Sebastian Tellier is great, I got forwarded the video ages ago and thought it was good


----------



## maximilian ping (May 24, 2008)

France, Greece, Azerbijan, UK were my faves. in fact the French song was so good i'm going to download it

UK got so few votes cos lots of ex Soviet bloc is a bit racist.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Poor minime....she has made a spanish flag out of paper and is holding it up as she watches the results....(((minime)))



Spain deserves to win. Andorra just gave them 12 points.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

My flatmate- "Come on Poland, you all live here, you owe us"


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

Britain should hold Morrissey to his promise of writing a Eurovision song next year, he's quite popular in eastern europe


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



Nope it was mah fav. to win.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!


 
nah - I liked it too (wierd thing is haven't liked anything else of his that I've heard)

I'm listening to the recorded version on last fm right now 
http://www.last.fm/music/Various+Artists/Eurovision+Song+Contest+2008


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



Not at all. It was a brilliant song - but there's no shame in it doing badly at Eurovision.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

It does appear that the eastern bloc are, erm, acting like they used to....How strange.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



French entry was good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> Britain should hold Morrissey to his promise of writing a Eurovision song next year, he's quite popular in eastern europe



Depeche Mode have loads of Russian tribute groups, there are pretty popular in Germany and there is a Mode bar in Tallinn.

I shall be writing to Dave and the lads forthwith!!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

rosa said:


> Britain should hold Morrissey to his promise of writing a Eurovision song next year, he's quite popular in eastern europe



NO! It's time for Bill Bailey now!

There's been a huge Facebook campaign for him to do it for ages...

Bill Bailey FTW


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Proper shit
> 
> All the 6 i liked haven't even figured...
> 
> It's not the same as when the whole of Europe was united in loving Lordi



It's high-class shit, the best there is. Makes you proud to be a part of Europe.

Terry Wogan is getting more pissed by the minute.

I feel sad that it's nearly over and we have to wait a whole year again.


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

Just downloaded a version of the song, I had no idea he had recorded anything previously! This might be the start of something!!

Go France!!!


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Was her name Ratatouille?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Cheers rollinder, I've got Pirates of the Sea on as we speak 

NOT RUSSIA NOT RUSSIA NOT RUSSIA


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> Not at all. It was a brilliant song - but there's no shame in it doing badly at Eurovision.



Maybe that is a good thing!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I suspect the BBC may not bother again...There's been a building rumour that a bad result this year would be the final straw.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

It would be quite funny if the UK finished last again this year. We are second from bottom. Just need someone to give votes to Poland. I don't really understand this they are in Eastern Europe they should be doing OK. Perhaps it was just that the woman from Poland was very scary! Anyway UK to finish last anybody?


----------



## maximilian ping (May 24, 2008)

but the contest is pretty much dead because of the voting. was much better without all the eastern european countries in the 80s. you should be banned from voting for a country if you have a border with it


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2008)

i've managed to just catch the voting, and i haven't heard any of the songs - which is the best one then?


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

No, they should just group all the votes of the non-qualified nations and call them as one big block, or not give them the right to vote at all.


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> Not at all. It was a brilliant song - but there's no shame in it doing badly at Eurovision.


I wouldn't go as far as brilliant, but I agree with your general gist.

I like Spain's entry


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i've managed to just catch the voting, and i haven't heard any of the songs - which is the best one then?



http://www.last.fm/music/Pirates+Of+The+Sea/_/Wolves+of+the+Sea+(Latvia)


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> It would be quite funny if the UK finished last again this year. We are second from bottom. Just need someone to give votes to Poland. I don't really understand this they are in Eastern Europe they should be doing OK. Perhaps it was just that the woman from Poland was very scary! Anyway UK to finish last anybody?



Poor Andy.

I think this just about sums up our year so far. 

Shit votes at Eurovision

A shit Prime Minister.

And a shit football team.

Nice one!


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

maximilian ping said:


> but the contest is pretty much dead because of the voting. was much better without all the eastern european countries in the 80s. you should be banned from voting for a country if you have a border with it



Indeed. 
Good plan.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i've managed to just catch the voting, and i haven't heard any of the songs - which is the best one then?



Not the ones that are winning


----------



## maximilian ping (May 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i've managed to just catch the voting, and i haven't heard any of the songs - which is the best one then?



France


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

Malta


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Was it so politically influenced when it was a panel of judges rather than the general public who voted? Maybe they need to go back to that...


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

Why don't they like us?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

Fuck me. Even Malta gave the UK nul points.

Come on Ireland NUL POINTS!!!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

YYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS! Woo


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!  8 points!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Thank fuck for Ireland!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

WHAT???!!!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Am I the only person who liked the French entry?!



no


----------



## maximilian ping (May 24, 2008)

french song


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Yay! Ireland gave Latvia 12


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Ireland liked the pirates!! And the UK


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Thank fuck for Ireland!



They love us and Latvia


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Mation said:


> I wouldn't go as far as brilliant, but I agree with your general gist.
> 
> I like Spain's entry



Hi Mation!!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

:O

not even malta


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yay! Ireland gave Latvia 12



Well thats cheered me up.  We clearly have taste.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

there's a great remix on last fm / youtube 

http://www.last.fm/music/Sébastien+Tellier/+videos/5081845

heard him on Rob da bank & friends ages ago - sounded like a load of crap


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

i'm losing the will to live...


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Why don't they like us?



Because we smell of hypocrisy and american lickspittle cowardice


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ireland liked the pirates!! And the UK


 
yay for Ireland


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Terry simply doesn't believe that Spain have had 53 points for Chiky Chiky....


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Its getting pretty exciting now. UK are level bottom on 14 points with Germany and Poland. Its neck and neck!!!!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

This bloke from Finland is well fit.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

I'll say it again...

(((Andy the binman)))



He wasn't that bad. Was he?


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> Hi Mation!!


Hullo  Nice to see you - I'm just sorry it's such a tragic occasion


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> This bloke from Finland is well fit.



I was just thinking the same.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

I think UK are edging it on alphabetical order at the moment.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> (((Andy the binman)))
> 
> ...


 
at least it wasn't nil points


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> This bloke from Finland is well fit.



Cor, he was, wasn't he?


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was just thinking the same.



Me too.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Terry simply doesn't believe that Spain have had 53 points for Chiky Chiky....



He should believe there should have been more points for such a great tune


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> Its getting pretty exciting now. UK are level bottom on 14 points with Germany and Poland. Its neck and neck!!!!


Arse and arse, more like, ho ho.


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> (((Andy the binman)))
> 
> ...



no.  he definitely wasn't


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> (((Andy the binman)))
> 
> ...


He was just too British.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> (((Andy the binman)))
> 
> ...



I thought it was a good song which he performed well. Not the best but certainly doesn't deserve to be last


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> (((Andy the binman)))
> 
> ...



He was shit but not the worst we've seen tonight.


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

wtf s going on with Swedish blokey??


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Spit it out, boy!


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> (((Andy the binman)))
> 
> ...


Maybe the rest of europe twigged that the song was a rip-off of If Only I Could by Sidney Youngblood


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Is the Swedish bloke very pissed?


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Me too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Was that bloke drunk


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Did someone not teach the beautiful Swedish man to speak english in time for this


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

CUNTlNG RUSSIA


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Mation said:


> wtf s going on with Swedish blokey??



Swedish guy is clearly on drugs


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

right that's it - time for a poll - who is the Urban winner, where are their video clips, and songs? C'mon (someone clever)


----------



## Mation (May 24, 2008)

Nice suit, Mr Lithuania 

This is what I'm reduced to.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> CUNTlNG RUSSIA



Everyone is too scared of getting poisoned if they don't vote for them.


----------



## clandestino (May 24, 2008)

well done russia. i'm off to bed.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> right that's it - time for a poll - who is the Urban winner, where are their video clips, and songs? C'mon (someone clever)



Good idea 

I don't have the technical skills for this


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

Swedish guy was even more pissed than Terry!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> well done russia. i'm off to bed.



Bit early innit 

You can't be that pissed off


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

mr sweden = kian from westlife


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Predictions for Georgia and Denmark's votes, anyone?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

UK to finish last. A little bit unfair.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

studio versions are here (including semi-finialists - Dustin the turkey's on their too)
http://www.last.fm/music/Various+Artists/Eurovision+Song+Contest+2008


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

shut up you fucking annoying bint!


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I'm so annoyed that Russia has effectively won. The song really, really sucked 

Is it cos of the oil innit?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

"We'll be the judge of whether you are our friends or not..."


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

Again, why so many people voting for countries who share borders? Do they lack imagination or something?


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)




----------



## legz (May 24, 2008)

Its f.a to do with the politics or the oil, the top 3 are the fittest aren't they?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

All over, have to wait until next year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> UK to finish last. A little bit unfair.



I agree - the UK should just not bother next year. Or just put in someone farting  for 3 minutes.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Just noticed the absence of Italy, both as singing and voting nation. Do they refuse to participate or something?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 24, 2008)

Well that was bollocks wasn't it?

I haven't watched in years, don't think I'll bother again.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

(((pirates)))


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Again, why so many people voting for countries who share borders? Do they lack imagination or something?



They dont get fed if they dont vote for their neighbours /overlords.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Or just put in someone farting  for 3 minutes.



Well said.

I'm in such a bad mood now, so disappointed.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

Did Terry Wogan just say "I wonder if we want to do this again."


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Well, our Terry said it all "Eurovision is no longer a music contest".
And clearly the UK isn't as influential as Russia.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I'm so annoyed that Russia has effectively won. The song really, really sucked
> 
> Is it cos of the oil innit?


This makes me so so sad - people like their economic and cultural overlords! It doesn't bode well. People with spirit should be kicking them in the balls, even if it's at such a minor level as Eurovision. Eurovision is a barometer of bigger issues though, so it's very dispiriting.


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

oh god, wogan may resign!


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

I suspect Wogan is right - not just the BBC but the whole of Western Europe must be questioning the point of doing this every year.


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree - the UK should just not bother next year. Or just put in someone farting  for 3 minutes.


Genius 



Melinda said:


>





Terry is right though and we all knew really....it isn't a music/singing contest anymore.....


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

That was fun.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> oh god, wogan may resign!


If he does I am never gong to watch it again.


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Melinda said:


>


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

Terry sounded a bit pissed off there...

Russia (and Greece) weren't even on my radar.

Europe reverts to type 

The fun has gone


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> This makes me so so sad - people like their economic and cultural overlords! It doesn't bode well. People with spirit should be kicking them in the balls, even if it's at such a minor level as Eurovision. Eurovision is a barometer of bigger issues though, so it's very dispiriting.



You're right - if you want to see how the good people of eastern Europe feel about their bigger neighbours, then look at the ESC voting,


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I'm sulking listening to Pirates of the Sea. Andy deserved so much more, it's a well-written and well-performed pop song.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Terry Wogan says "Western European particants have to consider whether they want to take part in this again, because their prospects are poor."

I think its gone a bit beyond a joke. Russian song winner wasn't bad but I think there's something a bit wrong here.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 24, 2008)

I'd started watching "Be Cool" on ITV already.... oh well hohum  LOL


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2008)

Bed time for me. To dream of  pirates!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

that and most of the countries used to BE russian!


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

If Wogan jacks it in, it's all over. I think it may end up just being shown in eastern europe.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2008)

I am going to bed.

Eurovision without Wogan is unthinkable.


----------



## Fictionist (May 24, 2008)

France. I salute your entry. I salute the entry on to the stage using a golf cart.

Mon Dieu!!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I'm sulking listening to Pirates of the Sea. Andy deserved so much more, it's a well-written and well-performed pop song.



I agree. Maybe not a winner but he didn't deserve to be last. What a pointless waste of my tv licence pounds


----------



## rosa (May 24, 2008)

wow,terry's really pissed off isn't he? I know he takes the piss out of eastern europe for voting for each other every year but he really sounds annoyed/disillusioned with the whole thing now


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> why is everyone voting for greece?



Because twelve-year-old girls have mobile phones these days and twelve-year-olds like Americanized Britney Spears-like garbage


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2008)

this is it, it's always been a BIT political.  but nothing like it is now.  all the western european countries get voted out by the eastern ones to not even get to the final.  but cyprus ALWAYS voted for greece and vice verse...but we were popular back then....


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2008)

Bring back the Soviet Union I say. That'll cut down the number of Eastern European countries nicely.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2008)

bit of a pyhrric victory there for the Russians. I doubt we'll hear from him again..well until next year's contest anyway. 

It's so sad it's lost its heart now


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Because twelve-year-old girls have mobile phones these days and twelve-year-olds like Americanized Britney Spears-like garbage



But who is it that likes boring Russians?


----------



## miss giggles (May 24, 2008)

It sounds like our Terry has had enough.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Russia really is the dominant culture in Europe now, isn't it?
Let's do an Urban bus trip
They'd love us.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

Terry Wogan said "a fond farewell from me from me ((pause, pause, pause))) for the moment, goodnight" Terry Wogan is tired with all of this.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> Terry Wogan said "a fond farewell from me from me ((pause, pause, pause))) for the moment, goodnight" Terry Wogan is tired with all of this.



Yeah and I suspect the BBC (as well as most of Western Europe) willl be thinking the same.

The songs this year were superb. But the voting ruined it. It's probably too late to save the contest..this could be the end of a lot of things. A terrible, terrible anti-climax.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Russia really is the dominant culture in Europe now, isn't it?
> Let's do an Urban bus trip
> They'd love us.



I would like to go Russia


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> But who is it that likes boring Russians?



Randy homosexuals. Especially randy homosexuals who have bet money on them


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

FRAnce and turkey were the best by a mile!!!!


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>



Twas a valiant effort. There were 7/8 songs better than the posy Russian. 


My Armenian girl did well though. Should have worked harder at her dancing.





Greek girl was also better than the Russian. Ah well.


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> I would like to go Russia



OK, so maybe a very small mini-bus, then?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I won't be going, in protest


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> OK, so maybe a very small mini-bus, then?



Don't need any minibus at all I'm going to walk.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

So a breakup of the UK could be good for us at Eurovision? Home nations voting for each other!


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Melinda said:


> So a breakup of the UK could be good for us at Eurovision? Home nations voting for each other!



Well Wales, Ireland and Scotland would vote for each other...


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Well Wales, Ireland and Scotland would vote for each other...


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

This is my 73rd post on this thread


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> This is my 73rd post on this thread



And, erm, you counted...


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

fuckit


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Got to get this to 100 pages surely


----------



## Lisarocket (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> Don't need any minibus at all I'm going to walk.



Hardcore. You know the score


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

what a loud of fuckwittering bolloxwanking cunting waste of time...crap crap crap...not watching it eer again...not like when I were  nipper...feking twats fuckslicing idiotsd...swedidh voter made me laff but what a loud of shitcovered voting tripe


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> FRAnce and turkey were the best by a mile!!!!


Eh? Turkey were one of the worst with some standard dad rock song


----------



## Bajie (May 24, 2008)

The Russian song was well shit


----------



## Dhimmi (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Russia really is the dominant culture in Europe now, isn't it?



Not sure a Eurovision win equates to that...


----------



## rocketman (May 24, 2008)

Oh god, if Bosnia, Pirates (where/who) or Spain had won, or Finland, I'd be dead happy now. As it is I'm ever so slightly depressed - and a bunch of frigtard footie fans were just on telly, which is depressing.


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Turkey were one of the worst with some standard dad rock song



Turkey!


----------



## djbombscare (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> what a loud of fuckwittering bolloxwanking cunting waste of time...crap crap crap...not watching it eer again...not like when I were  nipper...feking twats fuckslicing idiotsd...swedidh voter made me laff but what a loud of shitcovered voting tripe




help me


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Turkey were one of the worst with some standard dad rock song



Turkey was superb - a diluted QotSA, lots of energy, did it for me


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> what a loud of fuckwittering bolloxwanking cunting waste of time...crap crap crap...not watching it eer again...not like when I were  nipper...feking twats fuckslicing idiotsd...swedidh voter made me laff but what a loud of shitcovered voting tripe




(((((fizzerbird)))))


----------



## PacificOcean (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Well Wales, Ireland and Scotland would vote for each other...



No, each country gets a vote on their membership to the EBU.  The BBC covers all the countries of the UK.

Unless Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland get their own national broadcasters we are fooked.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 24, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Oh god, if Bosnia, Pirates (where/who) or Spain had won, or Finland, I'd be dead happy now. As it is I'm ever so slightly depressed - and a bunch of frigtard footie fans were just on telly, which is depressing.



I concur I hearted Bosnia-like Toni Basil in a weird drug sex dream


----------



## Melinda (May 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> help me



Angel Boy may help?


----------



## PacificOcean (May 24, 2008)

I had a fiver on Lativa (the pirate lot), I am well pissed off.


----------



## Dhimmi (May 24, 2008)

Arrrrr we was robbed by landlubbers not fit to swab our decks or drink our bilge water I tell thee


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

fail voting is full of fail







liampreston said:


> Yeah and I suspect the BBC (as well as most of Western Europe) willl be thinking the same.
> 
> The songs this year were superb. But the voting ruined it. It's probably too late to save the contest..this could be the end of a lot of things. A terrible, terrible anti-climax.


and teh news is even more depressing than ^this 

The Doctor turned up finally at the end though  evil(?) Rose & moar daleks next week?


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2008)

Well the Bombscare/fizzer antics at least made Eurovision ok for me 


(hopes Bombscare will be ok)
Hug her and/or feed her more alkeehol til she passes out?


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2008)

I'm depressed again now


----------



## moomoo (May 24, 2008)

Ah well, that was all too disappointing for me.  Night night all. 

*Sighs*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Turkey was superb - *a diluted QotSA*, lots of energy, did it for me


But that's not a good thing


----------



## frogwoman (May 24, 2008)

oh for fucks sake why did russia win??? their song was shit!


----------



## toblerone3 (May 24, 2008)

I am not being overdramatic here, but I feel that Eastern Europe is Europe's "stix" "mid west" "hole in the middle". There is also a lot of racism in Eastern Europe. This is what we [the cosmopolitan Western Europeans] have to deal with.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? Turkey were one of the worst with some standard dad rock song



I bloody liked it


----------



## frogwoman (May 24, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> I am not being overdramatic here, but I feel that Eastern Europe is Europe's "stix" "mid west" "hole in the middle". There is also a lot of racism in Eastern Europe. This is what we [the cosmopolitan Western Europeans] have to deal with.



Just because they send in better songs than us.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 24, 2008)

Do you think terry meant it about not being back next year

Whatever the sweadish presenter guy was on, i would like some please, did he even know what planet he was on? bless. I wanted Greece or the pirates to win.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Do you think terry meant it about not being back next year
> 
> Whatever the sweadish presenter guy was on, i would like some please, did he even know what planet he was on? bless. I wanted Greece or the pirates to win.



yeah, did you hear what he said right at the end??  That eurovision was no longer about the music and blah blah blah...it was like he was having his final word


----------



## onenameshelley (May 24, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> yeah, did you hear what he said right at the end??  That eurovision was no longer about the music and blah blah blah...it was like he was having his final word



yeah and if his mate is leaving too, well if Terry isnt comentating then i really wont be watching it next year, its the best bit as he gets more plastered and more and more well terryish. The tactical voting is a bit rubbish to be honest, at least the winner this year was not as bad as last years one, crumbs that was bad.


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

It did sound awfully ominous...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> yeah and if his mate is leaving too, well if Terry isnt comentating then i really wont be watching it next year, its the best bit as he gets more plastered and more and more well terryish. The tactical voting is a bit rubbish to be honest, at least the winner this year was not as bad as last years one, crumbs that was bad.



Too many balkan state political voting

notice how germany poland, England and France all did very shit....payback innit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> yeah and if his mate is leaving too, well if Terry isnt comentating then i really wont be watching it next year, its the best bit as he gets more plastered and more and more well terryish. The tactical voting is a bit rubbish to be honest, at least the winner this year was not as bad as last years one, crumbs that was bad.



Yeah but FFS..Jurgen klinsmann skating around the darius!!!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 24, 2008)

I haz a poll thread for who you think shod wun at - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=251452


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Too many balkan state political voting
> 
> notice how germany poland, England and France all did very shit....payback innit


What's Poland ever done to anybody except be invaded?


----------



## frogwoman (May 24, 2008)

idioteque said:


> It did sound awfully ominous...



Yep


----------



## onenameshelley (May 24, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Too many balkan state political voting
> 
> notice how germany poland, England and France all did very shit....payback innit



I missed Andy the bin man, was he actually any good? Next year we should send a pirate and a dancing donkey and see what happens?  Yup we got our arses kicked big style, i missed France too he looked interesting, was it good?


----------



## onenameshelley (May 24, 2008)

We should have sent Morrissey afterall, even if he didnt want to go we should have made him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> yeah and if his mate is leaving too, well if Terry isnt comentating then i really wont be watching it next year, its the best bit as he gets more plastered and more and more well terryish. The tactical voting is a bit rubbish to be honest, at least the winner this year was not as bad as last years one, crumbs that was bad.


Mation predicted the winner last year.


----------



## Dhimmi (May 24, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> Just because they send in better songs than us.



See I know you, like me, wouldn't like to play the "minority card", but it does seem odd that given how the black portion of our societies punch well above their weight when it comes to music you don't get a hint of that in Eurovisionland.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> What's Poland ever done to anybody except be invaded?



maybe they were just shit this year


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> I missed Andy the bin man, was he actually any good? Next year we should send a pirate and a dancing donkey and see what happens?  Yup we got our arses kicked big style, i missed France too he looked interesting, was it good?



he wasnt as bad as the fucking pirates


----------



## onenameshelley (May 24, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Yeah but FFS..Jurgen klinsmann skating around the darius!!!



i kept wondering why the singers feet were not freezing?? And if that stuff wasnt ice what the hell was it then???? Yeah the worst skating ever!!!! He wont be on Celebs on ice anytime soon, what was going on with his barnet too


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 24, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> maybe they were just shit this year


Yep. Not as shit as Germany though. How did they not get nil points?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 24, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. Not as shit as Germany though. How did they not get nil points?



See my problem with Greece and ukraine  was one was taking off kylie the other shakira....hardly representative...

My problem with Russia---well it was just shit!!


----------



## onenameshelley (May 25, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> he wasnt as bad as the fucking pirates



see now the pirates i liked, thats the kinda stuff that i watch it for, well that and the seal impersonating devil/angel dudes for azzzerthingy. WTF was going on there?? Genius, i know lets go as angels and a devil and chuck fake  blood at some ladies and then make seal noises right at the end.


----------



## frogwoman (May 25, 2008)

Dhimmi said:


> See I know you, like me, wouldn't like to play the "minority card", but it does seem odd that given how the black portion of our societies punch well above their weight when it comes to music you don't get a hint of that in Eurovisionland.



I dont think its to do with racism. Of course there is racism in eastern europe, and a lot more overtly so than in the West but remember that the winning song last year - of serbia no less, which is supposedly such a racist country - was sung by a Roma woman. and i am sure that would have been publicised there. 

I just think its the type of music that traditionally gets played - there isn't really much hip hop/rap music in eurovision, its largely pop songs. 

There probably is an element of that among some countries but i mean - perfectly decent songs often dont get chosen. the russian entry won because he's really popular in eastern europe, he's like a really big star there, and lots of people think he's fit - the same reason lots of people by really shit songs here. 

and lets face it out of the music in the charts during the past ten years in the UK you could be forgiven for thinking based on a sample of that that the whole UK was either racist given that they bought stuff by britney spears/amy winehouse, etc, as opposed to other really talented black or asian artists, or had really shit musical tastes. 

im sorry but i don't find eastern european people to be horrendously racist, out of the ones i've met. It is a HUGE problem there dont get me wrong, but i am sceptical as to how far it would actually influence something so mundane as how they voted in eurovision.


----------



## idioteque (May 25, 2008)

http://jasss.soc.surrey.ac.uk/9/2/1.html

Academic studies anyone? 

Oh well... here's to next year...


----------



## Lisarocket (May 25, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I concur I hearted Bosnia-like Toni Basil in a weird drug sex dream



((your head))


----------



## frogwoman (May 25, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> I am not being overdramatic here, but I feel that Eastern Europe is Europe's "stix" "mid west" "hole in the middle". There is also a lot of racism in Eastern Europe. This is what we [the cosmopolitan Western Europeans] have to deal with.



never mind


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 25, 2008)

*Meet jurgen klinsman*



onenameshelley said:


> , what was going on with his barnet too


----------



## zed (May 25, 2008)

The Eurovision Song Contest is contemporary music's version of the Paraplegic Olympics.

No offence to any paraplegics out there.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, but you're a cunt


----------



## zed (May 25, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, but you're a cunt



We're all cunts monkeyboy.

Big fan of Eurovision then?


----------



## frogwoman (May 25, 2008)

rocketman said:


> Russia really is the dominant culture in Europe now, isn't it?
> Let's do an Urban bus trip
> They'd love us.



Im going to Russia in July


----------



## frogwoman (May 25, 2008)

but why did russia win?? Why?


----------



## liampreston (May 25, 2008)

Politics, it seems, politics. Althought that does not explain why the UK got no votes from Malta, Netherlands, Spain, France, Germany, the Nordic bloc, r such. It seems that something, a phenomeon I cannot really explain, has got nations from across Europe only looking east now.


----------



## zed (May 25, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Politics, it seems, politics. Althought that does not explain why the UK got no votes from Malta, Netherlands, Spain, France, Germany, the Nordic bloc, r such. It seems that something, a phenomeon I cannot really explain, has got nations from across Europe only looking east now.



Their politics, your soap-opera.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 25, 2008)

zed said:


> Their politics, your soap-opera.



Greece did OK though?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 25, 2008)

Part of the reason that the UK imo did so badly is that we entered a shit song.  Not as bad as last years though.

I don't think that it is so much political tactical voting that means countries vote for their neighbours but its more a linguistic and cultural thing.  I think that somoene singing in English would pick up more votes from the UK than from France.

If you can understand the lyrics and share a cultural connection and can pick up cultural references in the song the music and the performer then you are more likely to vote for that song.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 25, 2008)

KeyboardJockey said:


> Part of the reason that the UK imo did so badly is that we entered a shit song.  Not as bad as last years though.
> 
> I don't think that it is so much political tactical voting that means countries vote for their neighbours but its more a linguistic and cultural thing.  I think that someone singing in English would pick up more votes from the UK than from France.
> 
> If you can understand the lyrics and share a cultural connection and can pick up cultural references in the song the music and the performer then you are more likely to vote for that song.



It wasn't that bad that we deserved to come last. 

Even Elton John couldn't win Eurovision these days. I think Terry Wogan's right, we need to think seriously about whether we enter this again. We can't keep doing this to people who give their best for us each year.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> but why did russia win?? Why?



Because they sent one of their biggest stars, someone who's independently famous; it would be like Britan sending one of the Spce Girls or something.  As it was, most Western countries are so over Eurovision that they only send amateurs, and usually ones who'd not even sell records in the UK itself, whereas many East Euro countries give their best.  

Sweden sent one of their 'top talents' and still got pasted, though


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 25, 2008)

UK used to send established artistes - I am not sure why that changed.

I think I remember there being a "Song for Eurovision" competition, where the singer who had already been selected (Cliff Richard) sang lots of different songs, and folks voted on which song to send?

Not saying that was necessarily better, but it does seem that we were asked to choose between a bunch of lousy, almost entirely unheard of, singers singing boring ballads badly!  Perhaps we have already given up on the competition?


----------



## Zeppo (May 25, 2008)

It is not about politics but the standard of the song. UK was not good enough. I liked Iceland but what do I know? As next year is in Russia - we should go with the old Bond song From Russia With Love. We may get all the Ruski and ex com countries votes.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> fizz is pissed has just headbutt me in the face and is now doing poi with her bra
> 
> 
> next year I'm definitely going out





That's not exactly how it happened now, is it dear!

I jumped from the coffee table to be next to you on the sofa, and my leg slipped between the cushions causing me to topple over and our heads to collide.

I'd given up on the whole eurovision fukwittery by then and I'm not bothering next year. It's been steadily becoming more of a political farce as the years have gone on and now it's so blatant it's a joke. Whats the point?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2008)

Whoops. 

I don't think our song was that bad. 


What I don't understand is how France didn't walk it.


----------



## jæd (May 25, 2008)

toblerone3 said:


> I am not being overdramatic here, but I feel that Eastern Europe is Europe's "stix" "mid west" "hole in the middle". There is also a lot of racism in Eastern Europe. This is what we [the cosmopolitan Western Europeans] have to deal with.



That and all the winning acts featured tall blonde women...


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2008)

frogwoman said:


> but why did russia win?? Why?



Because he was quite fit?

Saucy link: http://www.evrovizija.com/uploads/user_uploads/Image/esc/Dima3.jpg


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 25, 2008)

I KNEW I recognized him. 

He came second in 2006.

He was shit then as well.


----------



## Scarlette (May 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I KNEW I recognized him.
> 
> He came second in 2006.
> 
> He was shit then as well.



Did you watch it then pickle? What happened to the woodland party? 

I think I might be done with Eurovision. Eurovision is dead to me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 25, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Did you watch it then pickle? What happened to the woodland party?
> 
> I think I might be done with Eurovision. Eurovision is dead to me.



I got the dates mixed up and that is on Wednesday.

I probably would have chose Eurovision anyway.



But now I don't know what to think.


----------



## Scarlette (May 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I got the dates mixed up and that is on Wednesday.
> 
> I probably would have chose Eurovision anyway.
> 
> ...



I know. It's very confusing. We drank champagne and had chocolates but it didn't soften the blow.


----------



## WouldBe (May 25, 2008)

OMG Norway came *5th* 

*faints*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2008)

Where do I start?

Reading this whole thread I realise just how many of my texts to dillinger4 last night mirrored what was being said here exactly 

I wanted France to win, but thought Iceland had a better chance – I was stunned they didn't do a lot better.

I voted for Iceland, France and Bosnia in the end. 

I had a thoroughly wonderful time, until the voting began. Then all my hopes and dreams started to crumble around me 

About Tel leaving – I heard last year that this year would be his last. 

And Sébastien Tellier – I've got 2 of his albums now and I like him very very much. 

Today I mostly have 3 songs going around and around in my head: Tellier's, Euroband's (Iceland) and the Pirates. Oh, with a smattering of "El Robocop" for good measure 

Denmark's song: Jamie Oliver advert anyone?  It was such a complete rip off of other songs it should have been disqualified imo. I couldn't listen to it anymore last night because it made me so mad.

I was a little sad Tel didn't 'get' Spain's entry. But no matter – I believe it to be a generational thing. Because Eurovision has a cult following among us hip, cool and ironic section of folk I think that we easily forget we are only a small fraction of the voters. Sad, but true.

If Tel doesn't do it next year, I'll watch the first half, but likely not watch the voting. Although, I say that now – when it comes to it I'll probably watch in the vain hope political voting doesn't take place. (Anyone who says voting isn't political needs a slap with a wet kipper: Cyprus gives 12 to Greece, Greece gives 12 to Cyprus every single year. All the ex-USSR countries giving the top 3 marks to each other – in every single instance. Denmark, Norway, Finland, Iceland, The Netherlands, Sweden ... vote vote vote vote ... it's not a coincidence. It's just what they do. And it's wrong )

Anway, as far as I'm concerned it was the best set of songs I've ever seen on Eurovision – a delight from start to finish, and for each dud yawnworthy ballad there was a small gem like Bosnia, France, Spain, Azerbyjan, Finland, Latvia or Iceland.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2008)

Ukraine was my one to win. Ah well. 

Quite a small gathering at mine this year although we did have someones brother along who had never specifically watched. He loved the scoresheets my mate whipped up while people were having a blast on guitar hero beforehand. I forgot to show highlights from the semifinals afterwards.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I KNEW I recognized him.
> 
> He came second in 2006.
> 
> He was shit then as well.



So you only recognised him after you saw him naked?...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 25, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What I don't understand is how France didn't walk it.



Yes me too


----------



## jæd (May 25, 2008)

Looks like our Tel is right...



> The voting patterns in the Eurovision Song Contest have attracted attention from various researchers, spawning a small cross-disciplinary field of what might be called 'eurovisiopsephology' incorporating insights from politics, sociology and computer science. ... Comparison of simulated histories with the actual history of the contest allows the identification of statistically significant changes in patterns of voting behaviour, without requiring a full mathematical solution. In particular, the period since the mid-90s has seen the emergence of large geographical voting blocs from previously small voting partnerships, which initially appeared in the early 90s. On at least two occasions, the outcome of the contest has been crucially affected by voting blocs. The structure of these blocs implies that a handful of centrally placed countries have a higher probability of being future winners.


http://jasss.soc.surrey.ac.uk/9/2/1.html


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2008)

So, who voted for us when we won 10 (or however many) years ago?
And why won't they vote for us now?

It's not JUST political. (Although possibly largely that.)
It's also because we keep choosing shit songs.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 25, 2008)

Our song wasn't bad _per se_ it just wasn't very Eurovision-y. But even if it had been we'd still have been last I suppose


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 25, 2008)

If Britain stops entering crappy music then we might stand a chance.

Personally we should go for something completely non-europe and more credible. Wasn't Morrisey rumoured to be interested last year? I'm no fan of his but at least is wouldn't be the borefest of tunes that we've entered for the last few years.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 25, 2008)

I'm not too bothered about the fact we're not winning these days, it's the fact that out of 43 countries we've twice come last in the past 6 years and once come next to last. If we honestly were that much worse than everyone else I'd say "fair enough," but I don't think we are and nor do a lot of other people by what I've seen recently.

I think it's time we asked ourselves whether or not we should pull out of this. We can still watch everyone else taking part if we want to.


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2008)

but to be honest this was one of the most entertaining eurovision's there have been ever. 

i loved bosnia's entry. i dont know why terry wogan had such a problem with it.

the lack of success of albania was undoubtedly motivated by politics, but this and several other songs were absolutely excellent. 

If he decides to pull out of eurovision on the basis of this dodgy result i will lose alot of repect for him ...


----------



## gorski (May 26, 2008)

Wogan is for tabloids, that kinda "brain" and "feeling"... {SHITE, I WAS WATCHING AND THINKING ABOUT IT AFTERWARDS - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?!?!?!?!?]

Imagine, we're not winning, so "it's no longer about music"... if everyone isn't voting for us. Cultural, old-man imperialism, immature narcissism or what?  If you're gonna win with something simplistic [a bland pentatonic melody, poor harmony, with a boom-boom-boom-boom rhythm] that everyone is listening to, willy-nilly [the US, UK, Australian, Irish and alike shite], then you have to come up with something really good and memorable, not this bland shite none can remember afterwards! The Brits and the Irish used to do it - but not any more! Not lately, anyhow! So, off you go to the relegation zone and well deserved! Enough of this tabloid nationalist nonsense already!!!

What happened in EU terms?

1) New geopolitical realities, some of which is going to affect the outcome, sure and some of it will be [but only!!!] partly[!!!] political. Sometimes yesterday's political and even military opponents/enemies are voting for each other's entry, which I find cool, actually!!!  Sometimes Turkey wins with "enemy votes, too" and sometimes Greece, sometimes Croatia and alike...

1a) Small Andorra's, San Marino's, Malta's etc. vote is the same as Germany's, UK's etc. Many more countries from a different cultural circle.

2) More different types of tastes, and there will naturally be grouping in accordance to what one likes/knows best!

3) More mixed Europe, especially in affluent countries needing the migrant workers, most of whom are from Turkey, ex-YU, Greece etc. Such countries will be voting for such songs, close to their cultural background [see Germany and alike votes]. Sometimes it's the new countries with large minorities, giving votes to the alleged "enemy and threat". Those minorities, as well as the ex-pats in the well-off EU, actually bother to get on the phone and vote, as opposed to the blasé and/or cynical majority...

And more, of course... But one needs to bother thinking a bit, knowing a bit, understanding a few things, BEFORE one spouts his gall-blader content onto everybody - deffo not like Wogan!!! I mean, that was a disaster... He is so narcissistic, it hurts!!! He wouldn't shut up, FFS! Talk about the tired old man and self-promotion, someone in love with his own voice and so forth...

Britain needs to change its attitude towards the EU in general, that's for sure! Needs to learn and then change accordingly.

Never mind the Eurovision - but this is just a symptom of the "fucking foreigners playing dirty" bullshit!

I agree that the musical level is sign of the times, though - it's dire... Maybe particularly poor this year...?


----------



## Harold Hill (May 26, 2008)

Regarding the political aspect, considering Italy doesn't bother with it for artistic reasons (after giving us Spagna, sabrina and Eiffel 65) and Austria didn't bother this year for similar reasons (despite Opus, DJ otzi) can we please just pull out.  I'd still enjoy it, I'm sure plenty of others would do too.  

If you're not in the 3 blocs surely the way to do well is to get a really fit singer (Greece) it seems.

Although the Russian bloc in particular puzzles me a little.  Almost all of eastern Europe HATES Russia in the same way almost all countries that border China hate them.  Even if, as suggested, televoting comes from large Russian popualtions in eastern Europe, I always thought thought it would be more likely people would vote for anyone but Russia.

If Kosovo are in it next year, thats another for the balkan bloc.


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2008)

Harold Hill said:


> Regarding the political aspect, considering Italy doesn't bother with it for artistic reasons (after giving us Spagna, sabrina and Eiffel 65) and Austria didn't bother this year for similar reasons (despite Opus, DJ otzi) can we please just pull out.  I'd still enjoy it, I'm sure plenty of others would do too.
> 
> If you're not in the 3 blocs surely the way to do well is to get a really fit singer (Greece) it seems.
> 
> ...



Bilan won because he's a very popular singer in Eastern Europe and he's fit - a lot of people would have voted for him even if his song had been completely terrible. 

It's no different to people buying CDs of artists here or from the States that are completely terrible just because they're fit. Sad but true.


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2008)

> 1) New geopolitical realities, some of which is going to affect the outcome, sure and some of it will be [but only!!!] partly[!!!] political. Sometimes yesterday's political and even military opponents/enemies are voting for each other's entry, which I find cool, actually!!!  Sometimes Turkey wins with "enemy votes, too" and sometimes Greece, sometimes Croatia and alike...



Yeah. I think the political voting thing might be overstated. Although it was predictable that Moldova gave 12 points to Romania, which is basically the same country even tho their song was absolute shit  

Albania's was an excellent song and genuinely deserved to win. Its a shame that it didn't.


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2008)

gorski said:


> And more, of course... But one needs to bother thinking a bit, knowing a bit, understanding a few things, BEFORE one spouts his gall-blader content onto everybody - deffo not like Wogan!!! I mean, that was a disaster... He is so narcissistic, it hurts!!! He wouldn't shut up, FFS! Talk about the tired old man and self-promotion, someone in love with his own voice and so forth...
> 
> Britain needs to change its attitude towards the EU in general, that's for sure! Needs to learn and then change accordingly.
> 
> ...



Indeed it annoyed me when he was talking over everything. Hes losing it a bit IMO.


----------



## gorski (May 26, 2008)

You couldn't hear the Goran Bregovic Band from Wogan congratulating himself on his wit, his charm, humour, cynicism..... 

Arrrghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2008)

Innit the way the BBC does it just seems to be to take the piss out of the hosts...


----------



## gorski (May 26, 2008)

Everybody - except the UK entry... 

























































Oh, yes.... And the Irish...


----------



## frogwoman (May 26, 2008)

I know - what the fuck was Wogan thinking saying that our song deserved to win, or do better? It was SHIT! So were many others, of course, but ffs ... 

Who is gonna vote for Irelands entry anyway - nobody outside it would understand any of that humour ...


----------



## Relahni (May 26, 2008)

I had a bet on Russia and the Ukraine.


----------



## maya (May 26, 2008)

What a travesty- France and the bearded lady chorus should've won! 
Bet they lost points because they were singing in, err... French 

Finland was great on theatrics (dungeons & dragons cartoon metal), but in the shadow of Lordi it was just seen as more of the same, i suppose...
apparently the lyrics were excellent (something about wolverines galloping in the woods sucking the death bite from their beloved's bosom, or something)

Anyone else noticed that the 'video screen' background art when the Israeli singer was on was glowing skyscrapers?!? oo-err 

Bosnia was...'different', with the twee indie boy and the laundry, but... hm.

Yeah, the old man from Croatia was indeed trying to dj-scratch the gramophone... 

Armenia had a catchy earworm hook and some ethnic flavouring, but just generic top40 stuff underneath that really (i wanted her to contend w/France for the win, though- it was the only melody i could remember afterwards)


----------

